# Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung - Rost ?! *Update*



## Green.Tea (17. September 2016)

*Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung - Rost ?! *Update**

Moin Moin PCGH Forum und Wasserkühlungsgötter 

(Hatte den Thread versehentlich zuerst in "Geschlossene Wasserkühlungen" gepostet )
Wie der Titel schon verrät, ich plane nun mal einen lang gehegten Traum von mir, in die Tat um zu setzten.
Ich möchte gerne meinen Rechenknecht mal unter Wasser setzen () und bräuchte dazu noch ein wenig Hilfe von euch.

Erstmal Mein System:
CPU: i7 4770K @ 4,2 Ghz 1,25V
GPU: Asus Strix GTX 980 TI OC
Mobo: MSI MPower Max Z87
RAM: 16GB 2133MHz
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Primo

Ich habe mich über die Jahre immer so neben bei mit dem Thema beschäftigt und mir somit so n mehr oder weniger gefährliches Halbwissen angeschafft.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich hier poste und nochmal gerne "Profis" oder wenigstens Leute mit Erfahrung drauf gucken lassen möchte, wäre also super wenn ihr mir da unter die Arme greifen könntet .


Ziel der Wasserkühlung: Ich möchte eine super Leise (am liebsten Silent| near Silent) Kühlung haben. Gekühlt sollen erstmal die CPU + GPU werden. 
Temperatur mäßig möchte ich deutlich besser als eine Luftkühlung vom Fleck kommen und das ganze sollte am Besten future proofed sein sodass auch mal ein weiterer Block zum loop hinzugefügt werden kann.

Das ist meine Aktuelle Auswahl an Wakü-Komponenten:
CPU Block: EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO, Acetal/Nickel CSQ
GPU Block: EK Water Blocks EK-FC980 GTX Ti Strix, Nickel Acetal
GPU Backplate: EK Water Blocks EK-FC980 GTX Ti Strix Backplate schwarz
Radiator1 Boden: Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 (480er)
Radiator2 Deckel: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 (420er)
Pumpe: Alphacool VPP655
Pumpen Aufsatz: Alphacool Eisdecke D5 Pumpenaufsatz V3, G1/4 Acetal
Fittings: Monsoon Anschluss 6er Pack, 1/4" auf 16/10mm - mattschwarz
Flüssigkeit: Double Protect Ultra 5l Kanister - gelb
Schlauch: 16/10 Transparent / XSPC Schlauch transparent, 3/8" 5/8", 10/16mm
AGB: EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir

Hier gehts zu den Bildern:

- Work in Progress

- Finale Bilder




Alt: 



Spoiler



Aktuelle Warenkörbe:

Aquatuning:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Caseking:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Offene Fragen:
1. Ist die Materialzusammensetzung der blocks, fittings usw. so in Ordnung ? 
Habe gehört dass es da schnell zu Verdreckungen und Ablagerungen im loop kommen kann wenn man bestimmte Metalle miteinander mischt.

4. Sind die Monsoon fittings ordentlich oder doch lieber andere ?
Hat vllt. jemand schon Erfahrung gesammelt mit den Fittings ?

8. Welche Kühlflüssigkeit könnt ihr mir für einen gelben Loop empfehlen?
Ich hätte gerne ein kräftiges Gelb. Mayhems fällt denke ich mal raus durch den Garantieverlust (obwohl es mir von der Optik her am besten geällt.
Gibt es dort gute Alternativen?

9. Kann ich den Drainport (Stück Schlauch, Kugelhahn, Stopfen) direkt an ein zweites outlet der Pumpe hängen?
... Oder sollte ich den lieber mit nem T-Stück an den unteren Radiator dran hängen wegen ggf. Druckabfall o.ä. ?

10. Fehlt mir noch was ? 
Reichen die fitting, Schlauch, Kühlflüssigkeit etc.
(siehe Warenkörbe/Liste)


Geklärt:


Spoiler




2. Reicht ein 480er Radiator im Deckel aus für das System und wäre das ganze auch "future proofed" ? ---> Geklärt 
Ich möchte nicht so viel Geld in die Hand nehmen und dann da nur was halbherziges haben was kaum besser als ne gute Luftkühlung ist.
In der Zukunft wandert sicherlich ne neue CPU in die Bude und eventuell auch mal ne neue GPU und da möchte ich nicht 3 weitere Radiatoren kaufen müssen + mein komplettes tubing zerlegen damit die neuen Komponenten nicht den Hitzetot sterben.

3. Sind die Tubes mit 13/10 gut bemessen oder doch lieber 16/10 ?---> Geklärt 
Überlegung vllt zu 16/10 wegen höherer Wandstärke und dass somit der Schlauch nicht so leicht knickt, was sagt ihr ?
Ich hätte gerne durchsichtige hab da aber keine Ahnung von Herstellern usw. was man da nehmen sollte, Empfehlungen ? 

5. Die Pumpe ... ?---> Geklärt 
oder gibts da bessere bzw. besser passende für mein Setup?
Beim Pumpen Aufsatz bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, war bis jetzt der einzige der für mich Sinn gemacht hat. Sollte ich da vllt. einen Aufsatz mit AGB nehmen und somit Pumpe+AGB als ein Bauteil haben oder macht dass eher weniger Sinn?

6. AGB zu klein ?---> Geklärt 
Reicht der AGB von der Kapazität her aus (evtl. zusammen mit Pumpe als Aufsatz, siehe 5. ?)

7. Kühlflüssigkeit und Farbe. ---> Geklärt 
Ich hatte mir es so vorgestellt, dass das tubing durchsichtig ist und die Kühlflüssigkeit orange (evtl. auch Gelbe oder Rote) sein soll.
Nimmt man da am besten schon fertige Mischungen, mischt man sich den Laden am besten selbst zusammen und was nimmt man an Flüssigkeiten und Farbe überhaupt?




So .... ich hoffe ich habe erstmal nichts vergessen 
Ich würde mich echt sehr freuen wenn hier ein paar von euch Wasserkühlungsgöttern mal ihren Senf zu abgeben könntet.

EDIT: Noch kurz was zu den Lüftern:
Es kommen Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions und Corsair AF140 Quiet Editions zum Einsatz.
Und ja, ich weiß ich weiß, ich mag von der technischen Seiten her auch lieber Noctua. Das war in diesem Fall mal ne optische Entscheidung.
Es laufen aktuell 7x AF140er im Case und habe noch 4x SP120er hier rum liegen. Die Lüfter laufen über ne Lüftersteuerung auf geringster Stufe die so um und bei ~650RPM (geschätzt) liegen sollte.
Auf 120,240,360,480 Radiatoren würde ich also SP120 drauf schrauben und auf 140,280,420 würde ich also AF140 drauf schrauben.



Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus für jeden der sich alleine die Zeit nimmt sich das hier durchzulesen und ich hoffe bald ein paar Antworten auf meine Fragen zu erhalten 


Grüße
Green.Tea


----------



## keks4 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Moin 
2. Nein wenn es Silent sein soll reicht ein 480er nicht, wenn du Trz. Nicht alzu viel ausgeben möchtest könntest du dir einen Externen MoRa ansehen  (den kannst du mit 4 180mm Lüftern zu je ~18€ Bestücken )
3. 13/10 reicht theoretisch, würde jedoch der Optik wegen zu 16/10 raten, das sähe sonst etwas mickrig aus im Primo 
4. Also ich bin sehr Zufrieden mit den Alphacool Eiszapfen, kannst sie dir ja mal ansehen
5. Eine D5 ist sehr gut geeignet für WaKü, einmal auf Stufe 2 einstellen und glücklich sein 
Würde allerdings zu einer AGB/Pumpenhalterung Kombi raten, da sparst du das Geld für die Separate Halterung und 2 Fittinge (und hast weniger Schlauch Salat ) 
6. Je grösser der AGB desto leichter geht das befüllen, im laufenden Betrieb spielt das keine Rolle
7. Ich würde Fertig Gemisch nehmen (soweit ich weiss gibt es Double Protect Ultra in Orange )

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig Helfen


----------



## Green.Tea (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



keks4 schrieb:


> Moin
> 2. Nein wenn es Silent sein soll reicht ein 480er nicht, wenn du Trz. Nicht alzu viel ausgeben möchtest könntest du dir einen Externen MoRa ansehen (den kannst du mit 4 180mm Lüftern zu je ~18€ Bestücken )
> 3. 13/10 reicht theoretisch, würde jedoch der Optik wegen zu 16/10 raten, das sähe sonst etwas mickrig aus im Primo
> 4. Also ich bin sehr Zufrieden mit den Alphacool Eiszapfen, kannst sie dir ja mal ansehen
> ...




Moinsen und dicken dank schon mal für deine sehr hilfreiche Antwort 

Also n MoRa fand und finde ich ist ne sehr unschöne Lösung, ich möchte die Wakü schon gerne komplett im Case haben.
Dann muss ich mir wohl n 480er noch aufn Boden schrauben wa ? oder meint ihr n 240er/280er/360er würde da reichen um zusammen Spiel mit nem 480er im Deckel ?
Apropros Radiator, muss man sehr darauf achten wie viel "Fins per inch" die haben ?
Z.B. der NexXxoS UT60 den ich mir mal so rausgesucht hatte hat ne Fpi von 10 ... ist das viel, ist das wenig und ist das okay so ? 

16/10er macht wahrscheinlich auch noch mehr Sinn da der sich nicht so schnell knickt ?!
Hast du/jemand da Empfehlungen von Klaren Schläuchen ?

Eine Pumpen+AGB kombi guck ich mir mal an, vorallem das mit dem zusätzlichen Fittings und Schlauchsalat sind sehr gute Argumente dafür.
Muss nur sehen wo ich das ganze dann hingebaut bekomme, wollte die Pumpe eigentlich unten beim PSU einbauen aber mit AGB dran könnte das knapp werden ^^

Danke schonmal im Vorraus und ich würde mich auch sehr über noch n paar andere Meinungen/Erfahrungen freuen. 
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## keks4 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich kann leider keine Klaren empfehlen, nutze selbst Norprene 
Als Radiatoren würde ich oben einen 420 und unten einen 480 empfehlen, du kannst dir ja mal den Thread des Users Nachty durchsehen, da werden dir bezüglich Platzierung und realisierung vlt einige Dinge Klarer, er nutzt ja das selbe Case  Drück Mich


----------



## Green.Tea (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



keks4 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider keine Klaren empfehlen, nutze selbst Norprene
> Als Radiatoren würde ich oben einen 420 und unten einen 480 empfehlen, du kannst dir ja mal den Thread des Users Nachty durchsehen, da werden dir bezüglich Platzierung und realisierung vlt einige Dinge Klarer, er nutzt ja das selbe Case  Drück Mich



Sehr hilfreich der Link zum Projekt von Nachty, dank dir 
Wobei ich sagen muss dass ich ungerne auf den kompletten HDD+ODD Cage verzichten würde .... zumal dann meine 3 HDDs ausziehen müssten 

Habe oben schon mal ein paar Änderungen in der Liste vorgenommen.
Würden bei 2 Großen Radiatoren, 1 CPU Block und 1 GPU Block die 5L Fertigmische reichen oder ist das total über/unter dimensioniert ?


----------



## keks4 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Etwas überdimensioniert ist es schon, aber wenn man es im Haus hat kann es nicht schaden  das dürfte genug sein für mindestens 2 mal komplett neu Befüllen


----------



## Trash123 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde oben einen 420er Nexxxos St 30 und unten dann einen 480er ebenfalls St 30 verbauen. Haben weniger inch per fin und daher auf weniger Drehzahlen sprich leiser ausgelegt. Dürfte für deine Hardware ausreichend Kühlfläche sein.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Haben weniger _inch per fin_ und daher auf weniger Drehzahlen sprich leiser ausgelegt.


Weniger Zoll pro Lamelle = mehr Lamellen pro Zoll (fins per inch = fpi). Stimmt also auch so herum aber die Aussage ist in dem Zusammenhang trotzdem nicht ganz richtig, denn es liegt nicht daran . Je weniger Lamellen pro Zoll desto besser für geringe Drehzahlen - bei gleicher Tiefe! 
ABER: Der ST30 hat zwar mit 16 fpi eine 60% höhere Lamellendichte als der UT60 (was ohne die Tiefe zu beachten schlechter für niedrige Drehzahlen wäre), jedoch ist Letzterer um 100% tiefer. Deshalb und weil der Radi über die tiefe immer ineffektiver wird, ist der ST30 trotz der höheren Lamellendichte von 16 fpi die bessere Wahl für geringe Lüfterdrehzahlen.

Btw: Dass die dicken UT60 NexXxos Radis größere Lamellenabstände haben als die ST30, war soweit ich mich erinnere nicht immer so. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die dünnen aus o. g. Gründen trotzdem besser für möglichst leise Kühlung sind, wenn man davon genügend Fläche unterbringen kann...


----------



## Green.Tea (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Weniger Zoll pro Lamelle = mehr Lamellen pro Zoll (fins per inch = fpi). Stimmt also auch so herum aber die Aussage ist in dem Zusammenhang trotzdem nicht ganz richtig, denn es liegt nicht daran . Je weniger Lamellen pro Zoll desto besser für geringe Drehzahlen - bei gleicher Tiefe!
> ABER: Der ST30 hat zwar mit 16 fpi eine 60% höhere Lamellendichte als der UT60 (was ohne die Tiefe zu beachten schlechter für niedrige Drehzahlen wäre), jedoch ist Letzterer um 100% tiefer. Deshalb und weil der Radi über die tiefe immer ineffektiver wird, ist der ST30 trotz der höheren Lamellendichte von 16 fpi die bessere Wahl für geringe Lüfterdrehzahlen.
> 
> Btw: Dass die dicken UT60 NexXxos Radis größere Lamellenabstände haben als die ST30, war soweit ich mich erinnere nicht immer so. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die dünnen aus o. g. Gründen trotzdem besser für möglichst leise Kühlung sind, wenn man davon genügend Fläche unterbringen kann...




Ich muss jetzt nochmal ganz auf blöd nachfragen:
Macht es nicht eher Sinn einen Radiator zu nehmen mit weniger fpi aber dafür höher ist, als ein Radiator mit mehr fpi aber tiefer ?
Vom Denkansatz her macht variante 1 mehr Sinn für mich einfach durch das größere Volumen. (Beide Varianten mit gleichen Lüftern und gleicher Drehzahl versteht sich)

Denke ich einfach falsch oder habe ich etwas nicht mit bedacht ?

Grüße und danke für die rege Beteiligung hier, finde ich echt klasse Jungs


----------



## VJoe2max (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich glaube du verwechselt da was. Tiefe ist die Abmessung in deren Richtung die Luft durch den Radiator strömt. Ein ST30 ist 30mm tief und ein UT60 60mm tief.

Aufgrund der o.g. Verhältnismäßigkeiten hat der UT60 trotz der geringeren Lamellendichte mehr Luftwiderstand und erfordert daher tendenziell schneller drehende Lüfter für den gleichen Durchsatz. Wäre die Lamellendichte beim ST30 doppelt so hoch als beim UT60 und nicht nur 60% höher, würden sie sich vermutlich nicht viel nehmen was die Eignung für langsame Lüfter angeht. Was die Kühlleitung betrifft ist ein dünner Radiator aber einem dicken bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen in der Regel auch bei unterschiedlichen Lamellendichten überlegen - zumindest solange die Lamellen den Luftwiderstand zu stark erhöhen (vgl. diverse AIO-Radis). Die Effektivität des Wärmetauschs wird in einem Querstrom-Wärmetauscher prinzipbedingt über die Tiefe immer schlechter. Mehr Kühlleistung bei leisen Lüftern erreichst du daher grundsätzlich besser mit mehr Lufteintrittsfläche als über mehr Tiefe. 

Beispiel: Wenn wir z.B. von gleichem Volumen und langsam drehenden leisen Lüftern und ausgehen, kühlt ein 420er NexXxoS UT60 deutlich schlechter als zwei 420er NexXxoS ST30 (nebeneinander selbstverständlich - übereinander wäre ja unsinnig), obwohl sie dasselbe Gesamtvolumen besitzen und das bei gleichem Geräuschpegel. Die Lufteintrittsfläche ist viel viel wichtiger für die Kühlleistung als die Tiefe. Deshalb ist das Volumen eines Radiators keine Kriterium für dessen Kühlleistung .


----------



## Green.Tea (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselt da was. Tiefe ist die Abmessung in deren Richtung die Luft durch den Radiator strömt. Ein ST30 ist 30mm tief und ein UT60 60mm tief.
> 
> Aufgrund der o.g. Verhältnismäßigkeiten hat der UT60 trotz der geringeren Lamellendichte mehr Luftwiderstand und erfordert daher tendenziell schneller drehende Lüfter für den gleichen Durchsatz. Wäre die Lamellendichte beim ST30 doppelt so hoch als beim UT60 und nicht nur 60% höher, würden sie sich vermutlich nicht viel nehmen was die Eignung für langsame Lüfter angeht. Was die Kühlleitung betrifft ist ein dünner Radiator aber einem dicken bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen in der Regel auch bei unterschiedlichen Lamellendichten überlegen - zumindest solange die Lamellen den Luftwiderstand zu stark erhöhen (vgl. diverse AIO-Radis). Die Effektivität des Wärmetauschs wird in einem Querstrom-Wärmetauscher prinzipbedingt über die Tiefe immer schlechter. Mehr Kühlleistung bei leisen Lüftern erreichst du daher grundsätzlich besser mit mehr Lufteintrittsfläche als über mehr Tiefe.
> 
> Beispiel: Wenn wir z.B. von gleichem Volumen und langsam drehenden leisen Lüftern und ausgehen, kühlt ein 420er NexXxoS UT60 deutlich schlechter als zwei 420er NexXxoS ST30 (nebeneinander selbstverständlich - übereinander wäre ja unsinnig), obwohl sie dasselbe Gesamtvolumen besitzen und das bei gleichem Geräuschpegel. Die Lufteintrittsfläche ist viel viel wichtiger für die Kühlleistung als die Tiefe. Deshalb ist das Volumen eines Radiators keine Kriterium für dessen Kühlleistung .



Hmm okay, danke für die Erklärung 
(das mit der Höhe und Tiefe war schon so gemeint, da ja das Gegenteil von Hoch -> Tief ist )

Nur frage ich mich grade warum man eigentlich in allen Builds (mehr oder weniger) ausschließlich "dicke" Radiatoren sieht also gut und gerne welche die zwischen 6-8 vllt. sogar 10cm hoch sind ?
Legen die weniger wert auf Silence ?

Um es nochmal runter zu brechen:

Slient: Tiefe Radiatoren mit wenig fpi und langsamen Lüftern aber mehr Kühlfläche (?)

Performance: Hohe Radiatoren, hohe fpi mit entsprechend schnelleren Lüftern aber nicht Zwangsweise so viel Kühlfläche benötigt  wie bei Silence ?? 
(Wobei mehr Kühlfläche in allen Varianten natürlich immer gut ist) 


Achja um das Thema Lüfter mal zu klären: Es werden Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions und Corsair AF140 Quiet Editions zum Einsatz kommen.
Und ja, ich weiß ich weiß, ich mag von der technischen Seiten her auch lieber Noctua. Das war in diesem Fall mal ne optische Entscheidung .
Es laufen aktuell 7x AF140er im Case und habe noch 4x SP120er hier rum liegen. Die Lüfter laufen über ne Lüftersteuerung auf geringster Stufe die so um und bei ~650RPM (geschätzt) liegen sollte.
Auf 120,240,360,480 Radiatoren würde ich also SP120 drauf schrauben und auf 140,280,420 würde ich also AF140 drauf schrauben.

Grüße


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Moin
Du siehst so viele Builds mit dicken Radiatoren, weil fette Radis einfach geil aussehen.
Finde ich jedenfalls. Und ich glaube(nicht wissen) das die Amis gerne kleinere Kühlfläche nehmen aber hohe Drehzahlen.
Ein Alphacool 420 St 30 Top und ein 480 xt45 im Boden. Die sind auf langsame Drehzahl um die 500-800rpm ausgelegt.
Ein UT60 oder Monster sind erst ab 800rpm ein bisschen besser und viel stärker erst ab schätze so 1000-1500 rpm.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Tiefe ist nicht das Gegenteil von Höhe in dem von dir gemeinten Sinne. Beides sind Abmessungen auf der Z-Achse - nur in unterschiedlichen Richtungen von der X-Y-Ebene aus gesehen. Die Tiefe ist also die Abmessung in Richtung der dritten Dimension in Richtung weg vom Betrachter. In einem kartesischen Koordinatensystem mit X-, Y- und Z-Achse, stellt z. B. die Länge die Abmessung auf der X-Achse, die Breite die Abmessung auf der Y-Achse und die Tiefe also die Abmessung auf der Z-Achse in dem Fall in negativer Richtung dar. Wenn du mit dem Begriff Tiefe Schwierigkeiten hast, nennen wir diese Abmessung meinetwegen die "Dicke" und sagen dass 30-40mm dicke Radis _dünn_ sind, während 60-80mm und noch mehr dicke Radis _dick_ sind. Hoffe jetzt ist es klar . (und von 40mm bis 60mm sind es mittlere ) 

Wenn du leise und gut kühlen willst, setzt du am besten auf Radiatoren mit viel Eintrittsfläche und wenig Luftwiderstand, denn so kannst du maximale Kühlleistung mit wenig Lüfterdrehzahl erreichen. 
Viel Lufteintrittsfläche verbessert grundsätzlich die Kühlleistung. Die Frage ob dick oder dünn ist vor allem für die Fragestellung nach der nötigen Lüfterdrehzahl wichtig. Wie schnell die Lüfter drehen müssen, um einen bestimmten Durchsatz zu erreichen, hängt vom Luftwiderstand, bzw. genauer gesagt vom Widerstandsbeiwert, also dem cw-Wert des Radiators ab. Bei gleicher Dicke stellen enger stehenden Lamellen (16 fpi sind nicht sonderlich eng aber auch nicht gerade große Abstände) natürlich mehr Luftwiderstand dar als weitmaschige Lamellen (z.B. 10 fpi). Aber die Lamellendichte ist nicht der einzige Faktor die den Luftwiderstand bestimmt, sondern eben auch die Dicke (Tiefe) die durchströmt werden muss. Je länger die Strecke ist, die die Luft innerhalb des Radiatorkerns zurücklegen muss, desto höher ist der Strömungswiderstand. Da es sich bei Luft um eine kompressibles Medium handelt, kann man leider nicht mal eben ausrechnen, bei welche Dicke (Tiefe) und welche Lamellendichte zu welchem cw-Wert führt, aber die Praxis zeigt sich eben, dass dicke Radiatoren tendenziell auch bei sehr weiten Lamellenabständen (z. B. <=10fpi) mehr Luftwiderstand bieten als dünne Radiatoren mit etwas engeren Lamellenabständen (z. B. 10 bis 16 fpi). Ein sehr geringer Luftwiderstände ist in Bezug auf die Kühlleistung natürlich nur dann besonders wichtig, wenn man wirklich vor hat sehr leise zu kühlen und dafür Lüfterdrehzahlen von ca. 500 Upm oder weniger anstrebt. Wenn man die Lüfter auch gern höher drehen lässt (von ca. 500 Upm bis 1000 Upm oder sogar noch mehr), ohne dass einen die höhere Lautstärke stört, kann die Kühlfläche in "Dickenrichtung" besser genutzt werden, weshalb für solche Setups auch gerne dickere Radiatoren genommen werden - vor allem wenn man nicht einfach mehr Lufteintrittsfläche unterbringen kann (was natürlich grundsätzlich immer der effektivere Weg ist, um zu mehr Kühlleistung zu kommen). Wenn nur die Kühlleistung im Vordergrund steht und die Lautstärke egal ist, kann man auch extrem dicke Radis mit engen Lamellen verwenden, durch die langsam drehende Lüfter kaum noch ein laues Lüftchen zu drücken im Stande wären. Nichts desto trotz - auch hier gilt: Lufteintrittfläche ist durch nicht zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Lufteintrittsfläche .

 Das Problem besteht für Viele darin, dass sie nicht wissen, ob ihnen vor allem die Lautstärke wichtig ist, oder die Kühlleistung, oder ein Kompromiss daraus, der in die eine oder andere Richtung tendiert. Hinzu kommt, dass viel ihre Radis ausschließlich intern verbauen wollen, was den Bauraum und meist auch ganz klar die Lufteintrittsfläche beschränkt. Nach dem Motto viel hilft viel greifen daher viele eher zu dicken Radiatoren und müssen damit häufig höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen fahren als sie nötig wären, wenn sie gleich auf dünne Radis gesetzt hätten. Anderseits hat man mit solchen Setups den Vorteil, dass die Kühlleistung stärker steigt, wenn man die Lüfterdrehzahlen erhöht, was gern als Argument für (z. B. OC-Experimente) genommen wird. 

Zudem gibt es auch dicke Rohr-Radiatoren (60mm) die wenig Luftwiderstand besitzen und wie viele dünne Netzradis auf wirklich langsame Lüfter ausgelegt sind (z. B. die aquacomptuer AMS-Serie oder die Watercool MO-RAs) 

Die Empfehlung für Leute die auf geringe Lautstärke aus sind, eher auf dünne Radiatoren zu setzen und dafür mehr Fläche zu nutzen, statt dicke Radiatoren mit weniger Fläche einzusetzen ist einfach eine Daumenregel, um Neulinge mit Silence-Ambitionen ohne eigene Erfahrung vor Frust zu bewahren. Da in ersten Wakü-Builds meist erst mal auf günstige Netzradiatoren mit mittleren Lamellendichten gesetzt wird und nicht gleich ein externe MO-RA zum Einsatz kommt, haut diese diese Tendenz einfach recht gut hin und führt außerdem dazu, dass von vorn herein eher auf mehr Fläche gesetzt wird, was grundsätzlich vorteilhaft für die Kühlleistung ist. Was passiert, wenn man diese Regeln nicht beherzigt sieht man zum Beispiel bei einem Großteil der AIO-Waküs: Wenig Fläche, enge Lamellenabstände und häufig auch noch dicke Radis. So kommt man eben nicht zu einer leisen und leistungsstarken Wakü, sondern zu einer lauten Wakü die oft kaum besser kühlt als Lukü. Wer das Geld für eine echte Wakü ausgibt, sollte diese Fehler besser von vorn herein vermeiden und sich besser Gedanken machen wie er viel Radifläche unterbringt, wenn er leise kühlen will. Wenn die Lautstärke nicht ganz so wichtig ist und eher auch mal mit höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen gearbeitet werden soll, könne auch mittlere Radis oder dicke Radis mit geringen Lamellenabständen eine Option sein, um zu einem ausgewogenen Kompromiss zu kommen, aber auch hier ist Lufteintrittsfläche eben wertvoller als Dicke (im Sinne von Tiefe) .


----------



## Trash123 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

@Pelle: die Ami's hauen auch in ihren PC immer zu fette Netzteile rein


----------



## Green.Tea (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Du siehst so viele Builds mit dicken Radiatoren, weil fette Radis einfach geil aussehen.
> Finde ich jedenfalls. Und ich glaube(nicht wissen) das die Amis gerne kleinere Kühlfläche nehmen aber hohe Drehzahlen.
> Ein Alphacool 420 St 30 Top und ein 480 xt45 im Boden. Die sind auf langsame Drehzahl um die 500-800rpm ausgelegt.
> ...



Die Optik kanns natürlich sein, wobei ich persönlich die richtig hohen (dicken ) echt nicht gerne leiden mag ... aber ist Geschmakssache sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife 

Danke für die konkreten Vorschläge 





VJoe2max schrieb:


> Tiefe ist nicht das Gegenteil von Höhe in dem von dir gemeinten Sinne. Beides sind Abmessungen auf der Z-Achse - nur in unterschiedlichen Richtungen von der X-Y-Ebene aus gesehen. Die Tiefe ist also die Abmessung in Richtung der dritten Dimension in Richtung weg vom Betrachter. In einem kartesischen Koordinatensystem mit X-, Y- und Z-Achse, stellt z. B. die Länge die Abmessung auf der X-Achse, die Breite die Abmessung auf der Y-Achse und die Tiefe also die Abmessung auf der Z-Achse in dem Fall in negativer Richtung dar. Wenn du mit dem Begriff Tiefe Schwierigkeiten hast, nennen wir diese Abmessung meinetwegen die "Dicke" und sagen dass 30-40mm dicke Radis _dünn_ sind, während 60-80mm und noch mehr dicke Radis _dick_ sind. Hoffe jetzt ist es klar . (und von 40mm bis 60mm sind es mittlere )



Let's agree to disagree ...



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn du leise und gut kühlen willst, setzt du am besten auf Radiatoren mit viel Eintrittsfläche und wenig Luftwiderstand, denn so kannst du maximale Kühlleistung mit wenig Lüfterdrehzahl erreichen.
> Viel Lufteintrittsfläche verbessert grundsätzlich die Kühlleistung. Die Frage ob dick oder dünn ist vor allem für die Fragestellung nach der nötigen Lüfterdrehzahl wichtig. Wie schnell die Lüfter drehen müssen, um einen bestimmten Durchsatz zu erreichen, hängt vom Luftwiderstand, bzw. genauer gesagt vom Widerstandsbeiwert, also dem cw-Wert des Radiators ab. Bei gleicher Dicke stellen enger stehenden Lamellen (16 fpi sind nicht sonderlich eng aber auch nicht gerade große Abstände) natürlich mehr Luftwiderstand dar als weitmaschige Lamellen (z.B. 10 fpi). Aber die Lamellendichte ist nicht der einzige Faktor die den Luftwiderstand bestimmt, sondern eben auch die Dicke (Tiefe) die durchströmt werden muss. Je länger die Strecke ist, die die Luft innerhalb des Radiatorkerns zurücklegen muss, desto höher ist der Strömungswiderstand. Da es sich bei Luft um eine kompressibles Medium handelt, kann man leider nicht mal eben ausrechnen, bei welche Dicke (Tiefe) und welche Lamellendichte zu welchem cw-Wert führt, aber die Praxis zeigt sich eben, dass dicke Radiatoren tendenziell auch bei sehr weiten Lamellenabständen (z. B. <=10fpi) mehr Luftwiderstand bieten als dünne Radiatoren mit etwas engeren Lamellenabständen (z. B. 10 bis 16 fpi). Ein sehr geringer Luftwiderstände ist in Bezug auf die Kühlleistung natürlich nur dann besonders wichtig, wenn man wirklich vor hat sehr leise zu kühlen und dafür Lüfterdrehzahlen von ca. 500 Upm oder weniger anstrebt. Wenn man die Lüfter auch gern höher drehen lässt (von ca. 500 Upm bis 1000 Upm oder sogar noch mehr), ohne dass einen die höhere Lautstärke stört, kann die Kühlfläche in "Dickenrichtung" besser genutzt werden, weshalb für solche Setups auch gerne dickere Radiatoren genommen werden - vor allem wenn man nicht einfach mehr Lufteintrittsfläche unterbringen kann (was natürlich grundsätzlich immer der effektivere Weg ist, um zu mehr Kühlleistung zu kommen). Wenn nur die Kühlleistung im Vordergrund steht und die Lautstärke egal ist, kann man auch extrem dicke Radis mit engen Lamellen verwenden, durch die langsam drehende Lüfter kaum noch ein laues Lüftchen zu drücken im Stande wären. Nichts desto trotz - auch hier gilt: Lufteintrittfläche ist durch nicht zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Lufteintrittsfläche .
> 
> Das Problem besteht für Viele darin, dass sie nicht wissen, ob ihnen vor allem die Lautstärke wichtig ist, oder die Kühlleistung, oder ein Kompromiss daraus, der in die eine oder andere Richtung tendiert. Hinzu kommt, dass viel ihre Radis ausschließlich intern verbauen wollen, was den Bauraum und meist auch ganz klar die Lufteintrittsfläche beschränkt. Nach dem Motto viel hilft viel greifen daher viele eher zu dicken Radiatoren und müssen damit häufig höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen fahren als sie nötig wären, wenn sie gleich auf dünne Radis gesetzt hätten. Anderseits hat man mit solchen Setups den Vorteil, dass die Kühlleistung stärker steigt, wenn man die Lüfterdrehzahlen erhöht, was gern als Argument für (z. B. OC-Experimente) genommen wird.
> ...



Alles klar, ich denke ich geh ein "kleinen Kompromiss" ein in sachen Radiator und entscheide mich für:

1x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 (480er) aufm Boden und
1x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 (420er) im Deckel
ggf. den Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 (420er) anstelle von dem XT45 (420er) wie es Pelle0095 schon vorgeschlagen hat.

Da der XT45 (420 & 480) ne fpi von 12 anstelle von 16 bei dem ST30 haben, bietet sich das meiner Meinung nach als sehr gute Lösung an.
Was meint ihr ? 


Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu der Schlauchgröße von 16/10 und habt ihr da eventuell n guten Hersteller/ ne Empfehlung für Schläuche in der Größe?
(Sollte durchsichtig sein bzw. ein klarer Schlauch) 

Noch jemand ne Meinung zu den Fittings von Monsoon? 

Hab grade nochmal nachgeguckt im Case, ne PumpenAGB Kombo wird wohl nicht möglich sein hinten .
Hab da nur 17cm gesammthöhe ... denke das wird deutlich zu knapp.


Grüße


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hi 
Die PCGH hat die Radis getestet und der 360/480 xt hat sehr gut abgeschnitten wobei der 420 xt im Vergleich zum 420 St keine Chance hatte. Ist im PCGH Wakü Guide nach zu lesen.

Noch ne Idee: 480er im Boden und Top und deine 140er AF Lüfter zur Gehäusebelüftung nutzen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die Schlauchdimensionen von 16/10 sind sehr epfehlenswert, da mit eienm ID von 10mm ein guter Durchfluss gewährleistet wird und bei einer Wandstärke von 3mm die Knickgefahr deutlich geringer ist, als bei 1,5mm (13/10 od. 16/13). Ich habe mich auch für diese Variante entschieden und es nicht bereut. 
Was die Herstellerfrage angeht, wurde mir oft von Masterkleer abgeraten, da sie gerne trübe wurden, bzw. sich je nach Zusammensetzung der Kühlflüssigkeit sogar partikel lösten, die sich gerne mal an Ritzen und Pins von Düsenkühlern festsetzen usw.. 
Daher habe ich mich vor etwa 4 Monaten für den PVC Schlauch von XSPC entschieden und es bisher nicht bereut. Auch jetzt ist er immernoch klar, keine Trübung, Knicke oder Risse, zudem ist er extrem Knickresistent und gehört nichtmal zu den teuersten. Ich würde ihn wieder kaufen.
Zu den Monsoon Fittings kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen, wohl aber zu Alphacool HF, von denen ich mir zwei 90° Winkel gekuft hatte. Diese waren sehr schlampig ausgebohrt, sodass ein "Treppchen" am tiefsten Punkt der Kurve war, welches den HighFlow zum LowFlow hätte werden lassen, aber ich habe den Hersteller angeschrieben und Fotos gesendet, woraufhin ich Ersatz nachgeliefert bekam, der deutlich besser ausgebohrt war und kein "Treppchen" intus hatte. Das kann natürlich grundsätzlich bei jedem Fabrikat geschehen, daher mein Tipp: 
Vor dem Einbau Sichtprüfung aller Fittings!


----------



## Green.Tea (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Hi
> Die PCGH hat die Radis getestet und der 360/480 xt hat sehr gut abgeschnitten wobei der 420 xt im Vergleich zum 420 St keine Chance hatte. Ist im PCGH Wakü Guide nach zu lesen.
> 
> Noch ne Idee: 480er im Boden und Top und deine 140er AF Lüfter zur Gehäusebelüftung nutzen.
> ...



Kann den Test leider nicht finden, bin ich anscheinend zu blöd für  aber klingt ja erstmal sehr gegen den 420xt .... würde den Test echt gerne mal sehen.

Ich würde ansonsten schon ganz gerne die beiden AF140er weiter aufm Radiator verwenden (ja ich weiß af aufm radi bla bla ) aber ist halt auch n bischen ne Kostenfrage muss man ja auch ehrlich sagen.
Wenn ich mir noch n 480er in Deckel schraube ist der nächste Hunni auch wieder easy weg für 4x SP120 .... das ist mir dann so langsam bischen zu viel  aber danke für den Vorschlag der ja auch absolut nicht verkehrt ist.



mad-onion schrieb:


> Die Schlauchdimensionen von 16/10 sind sehr epfehlenswert, da mit eienm ID von 10mm ein guter Durchfluss gewährleistet wird und bei einer Wandstärke von 3mm die Knickgefahr deutlich geringer ist, als bei 1,5mm (13/10 od. 16/13). Ich habe mich auch für diese Variante entschieden und es nicht bereut.
> Was die Herstellerfrage angeht, wurde mir oft von Masterkleer abgeraten, da sie gerne trübe wurden, bzw. sich je nach Zusammensetzung der Kühlflüssigkeit sogar partikel lösten, die sich gerne mal an Ritzen und Pins von Düsenkühlern festsetzen usw..
> Daher habe ich mich vor etwa 4 Monaten für den PVC Schlauch von XSPC entschieden und es bisher nicht bereut. Auch jetzt ist er immernoch klar, keine Trübung, Knicke oder Risse, zudem ist er extrem Knickresistent und gehört nichtmal zu den teuersten. Ich würde ihn wieder kaufen.
> Zu den Monsoon Fittings kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen, wohl aber zu Alphacool HF, von denen ich mir zwei 90° Winkel gekuft hatte. Diese waren sehr schlampig ausgebohrt, sodass ein "Treppchen" am tiefsten Punkt der Kurve war, welches den HighFlow zum LowFlow hätte werden lassen, aber ich habe den Hersteller angeschrieben und Fotos gesendet, woraufhin ich Ersatz nachgeliefert bekam, der deutlich besser ausgebohrt war und kein "Treppchen" intus hatte. Das kann natürlich grundsätzlich bei jedem Fabrikat geschehen, daher mein Tipp:
> Vor dem Einbau Sichtprüfung aller Fittings!



Klingt überzeugend, danke für dein Erfahrungsbericht 

Meinst du diese Schläuche ?
Würden 2 Meter eigentlich reichen oder doch lieber mehr kaufen wenn man so n bischen Verschnitt mit einberchnet da erste Wakü und so


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die AF Lüfter kannste natürlich weiter verwenden sind halt keine SP Lüfter aber besser als neue kaufen.
Wasserkuhlung: Das digitale Sonderheft nun auch als PDF

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Die AF Lüfter kannste natürlich weiter verwenden sind halt keine SP Lüfter aber besser als neue kaufen.
> Wasserkuhlung: Das digitale Sonderheft nun auch als PDF
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Besten Dank 
Lese ich mir morgen mal durch.


----------



## Trash123 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe mich bei meinem neuen Build gegen durchsichtige Schläuche entschieden und die 16/10 Norprene in meinem X9 verbaut. Die haben mircso gut gefallen, dass ich da etwas mehr als 2 Meter im Case verbaut habe. Mag nicht jedem gefallen, mir aber schon


----------



## keks4 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Norprene ist halt schon Nice, man hat keinerlei Theater mit Weichmachern etc. Und lässt sich leicht verlegen  (und ich mag die Schrift darauf, die erinnern damit an Hydraulik Schläuche) hatte sie in meiner letzten WaKü verbaut und werde sie auch bei meiner nächsten WaKü verbauen  (muss jetzt die nächsten 2 Monate mit LuKü leben... habe mich für mein neues Case dazu entschieden eine Komplett neue WaKü zu bauen  )


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



keks4 schrieb:


> Norprene ist halt schon Nice, man hat keinerlei Theater mit Weichmachern etc. Und lässt sich leicht verlegen  (und ich mag die Schrift darauf, die erinnern damit an Hydraulik Schläuche) hatte sie in meiner letzten WaKü verbaut und werde sie auch bei meiner nächsten WaKü verbauen  (muss jetzt die nächsten 2 Monate mit LuKü leben... habe mich für mein neues Case dazu entschieden eine Komplett neue WaKü zu bauen  )


Moin
Was ist denn mit dem Projekt MO-RA in einem anderen Raum geworden?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trash123 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Und was für ein Case gibt es???


----------



## keks4 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Was ist denn mit dem Projekt MO-RA in einem anderen Raum geworden?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


Der MoRa steht noch rum und wartet auf seinen nächsten Einsatz, austauschen werde/habe ich lediglich die internen Komponenten, die wirkten ein wenig Willkürlich zusammengewürfelt... und warte dazu auf den neuen Alphacool CPU Kühler bis ich die neue Baue  (wenn schon Dark Base Pro, dann mit Edler WaKü  ) die alten Komponenten habe ich nem Berufskollegen aus der Firma verkauft, dem ist die Optik egal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf den roten davon warte ich  aber das ist jetzt glaub genug Off Topic


----------



## Trash123 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

@keks: ich warte auch noch auf mein BQ


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ja das DB pro ist schon ein edles Gehäuse. Bin gespannt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Moin Moin,

so habe mal die PCGH Ausgabe zur Wasserkühlung durchstöbert und noch die ein oder andere interessante Sache dazugelernt .
Die Sache mit dem 420er hat sich nach lesen des Tests erledigt, das wird definitiv n ST30 werden  (wobei ich über die Leistung des Monsta auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen überrascht war).

Bin grade noch ein wenig am überlegen wie ich das "AGB Thema" lösen soll ... 
Wird wohl so in diese Richtung der Montage gehen. Wahrscheinlich muss ich das Blechteil ein wenig bearbeiten bedingt durch die lange Grafikkarte aber bietet sich denke ich als beste Lösung an.
Jemand n Vorschlag für n AGB der sich da eignen würde ?

EDIT: Lohnt sich eigentlich so n Shoggy Sandwich V2 für mich oder kann man das vernachlässigen da ich im Primo ja extra schon so ne platte habe.

Und brauche ich sonst noch was wie Durchflussmesser oder ähnliche Steuerungen/Sensoren oder geht das eher in Richtung "Spielerei" ?

EDIT:EDIT: Sollte ich sowas wie einen Ausfluss mit planen ? 
Z.B. n Stück schlauch mit nem Absperrhahn an nem 2. Pumpen Ausgang ... habe gehört dass man sowas möglichst mit einplanen soll um bei evtl. defekten schnell reagieren zu können.
Desweiteren wird die Wartung der Wakü dadurch natürlich auch deutlich angenehmer (?). 
Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## mad-onion (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Green.Tea schrieb:


> Klingt überzeugend, danke für dein Erfahrungsbericht
> 
> Meinst du diese Schläuche ?
> Würden 2 Meter eigentlich reichen oder doch lieber mehr kaufen wenn man so n bischen Verschnitt mit einberchnet da erste Wakü und so


Exakt, in meinem Fall haben die 2m gereicht, kommt halt drauf an, je nach System. Nimm sicherheitshalber 2x2m, besser zu viel als zu wenig. 
Und falls mal was dazu kommt oder verändert wird, hast du direkt den richtigen Schlauch zur Hand.

Edit: Da ich mir gerade nen 420er Monsta Radi zugelegt habe... wie meinst du das mit "420er hat sich nach lesen des Tests erledigt"? Kriege grad bissl Panik..


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Exakt, in meinem Fall haben die 2m gereicht, kommt halt drauf an, je nach System. Nimm sicherheitshalber 2x2m, besser zu viel als zu wenig.
> Und falls mal was dazu kommt oder verändert wird, hast du direkt den richtigen Schlauch zur Hand.
> 
> Edit: Da ich mir gerade nen 420er Monsta Radi zugelegt habe... wie meinst du das mit "420er hat sich nach lesen des Tests erledigt"? Kriege grad bissl Panik..


Er meint das der 420 xt dem 420st deutlich Unterlegen ist. Nicht dein Monster.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Im Primo oben ein Monsta Radi schaut eh nach Fail aus   unten ok, aber auch nur ne Menge Wasser für nichts die auch ein 30er/45er erledigen kann


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

@Green.Tea
Ich habe die Monsoon Anschlüsse und bin nicht ganz zufrieden. Erstens sind sie Silber beschichtet was mit Nickel reagiert. Und für die Winkel, wenn du welche brauchst, musst du noch normale Anschlüsse drauf schrauben und das kostet doppelt.
Die Kühlflüssigkeit auf dem Bild ist wahrscheinlich Mayhems Pastell. Die habe ich auch und die sieht super aus.

Einen Ablasshahn solltest du einplanen.
Ich habe keinen, kann aber meine Pumpe auch einfach aus dem Gehäuse nehmen und dann einen Schlauch abschrauben.
Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Exakt, in meinem Fall haben die 2m gereicht, kommt halt drauf an, je nach System. Nimm sicherheitshalber 2x2m, besser zu viel als zu wenig.
> Und falls mal was dazu kommt oder verändert wird, hast du direkt den richtigen Schlauch zur Hand.
> 
> Edit: Da ich mir gerade nen 420er Monsta Radi zugelegt habe... wie meinst du das mit "420er hat sich nach lesen des Tests erledigt"? Kriege grad bissl Panik..



Ja so hab ich mir das auch gedacht, ich kauf lieber n bischen mehr und hab dann was auf Tasche als andersrum 
Die PCGH hatte ne Sonderausgabe über Waküs (von Pelle0095 verlinked) und dort haben sie halt auch n paar 420er getestet und da hat der XT45 um vergleich zum dünneren ST30 "ziehmlich abgestunken".
Bei mir stand die Wahl zwischen den beiden und somit hatte sich dass dann relativ schnell erledigt für mich welchen ich denn da dann nehme 



Nachty schrieb:


> Im Primo oben ein Monsta Radi schaut eh nach Fail aus  unten ok, aber auch nur ne Menge Wasser für nichts die auch ein 30er/45er erledigen kann



Der Nachty, Moin Moin 
Sachma, hast du den 480er bei dir in Boden leicht rein bekommen oder musstest du dafür den HDD+ODD Cage komplett rauswerfen ?
Hab gelesen dass man da von der Breite her schnell Probleme bekommen kann ...



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @Green.Tea
> Ich habe die Monsoon Anschlüsse und bin nicht ganz zufrieden. Erstens sind sie Silber beschichtet was mit Nickel reagiert. Und für die Winkel, wenn du welche brauchst, musst du noch normale Anschlüsse drauf schrauben und das kostet doppelt.
> Die Kühlflüssigkeit auf dem Bild ist wahrscheinlich Mayhems Pastell. Die habe ich auch und die sieht super aus.
> 
> ...



Hmm okay, dann sehe ich mich da vllt nochmal nach anderen um.
Die Farben von Mayhems sind auch echt schick ... tendiere aktuell auch eher zu Gelb. Würde gut zum Mainboard passen 


EDIT: oha .... hab da grade so n netten disclaimer bei Aquatuning zu Mayhems Flüssigkeiten gefunden:

_"Hinweis:__Achtung: Der Hersteller Mayhems weißt darauf hin, dass Mayhems Flüssigkeiten, insbesondere die Aurora Produktlinie, ausschließlich zu Show- und Moddingzwecken hergestellt und vertrieben wird. Diese sollte nicht länger als 14 Tage im System betrieben werden._
_Wir weißen zusätzlich darauf hin, dass Mayhems Flüssigkeiten Wasserkühlungsprodukte beschädigen können und daher die Garantie folgender Hersteller erlischt, wenn Sie Mayhems Flüssigkeiten benutzen: Koolance, Phobya, Alphacool, Aqua Computer, Watercool _
_Schäden wie: Verstopfungen, Auflösen von Aluminiumradiatoren, Zerstörung von geklebten Behältern usw. sind eine Folge der Nutzung von Mayhems, werden aber von Mayhems nicht erstattet. Nutzung daher nur auf eigene Gefahr."

_Das klingt ja eher danach als sollte man da lieber die Finger von lassen oder was sagen die Erfahrenen hier dazu ?


----------



## mad-onion (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Jungs ich will euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben aber irgendeinen Onlineshop ich glaube bei Aquatuning habe ich in der Produktbeschreibung der Mayhems Farben gelesen, dass bei Verwendung dieser, diverse Herstellers ihre Garantie erlöschen lassen. Darunter waren Alphacool, Aquatuning, EK und noch ein paar andere.. als merke: Mayhems Farbe rein = Garantieverlust!


----------



## Nachty (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der untere HDD-Käfig muss raus sonst passt der 480 nicht rein!

(Ps. Black Ice Nemesis Radiatoren passen unten nicht rein die sind zu breit)


----------



## Green.Tea (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Jungs ich will euch ja nicht den Spaß verderben aber irgendeinen Onlineshop ich glaube bei Aquatuning habe ich in der Produktbeschreibung der Mayhems Farben gelesen, dass bei Verwendung dieser, diverse Herstellers ihre Garantie erlöschen lassen. Darunter waren Alphacool, Aquatuning, EK und noch ein paar andere.. als merke: Mayhems Farbe rein = Garantieverlust!



Jo, ist mir leider auch schon aufgefallen 
Hatte oben den kompletten Hinweis als edit gepostet



Nachty schrieb:


> Der untere HDD-Käfig muss raus sonst passt der 480 nicht rein!



Das hatte ich mir schon gedacht, ich hatte nur was von Problemen mit der Breite machner Radiatoren gelesen. Aber scheint bei dir ja kein problem gewesen zu sein


----------



## keks4 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Bei der Verwendung von Pastell im Allgemeinen ist die Garantie weg, nicht nur bei Mayhems. Ist auch eigentlich nur für Vorführungen gedacht und nicht für den Langzeit Einsatz(und ich persönlich mag Pastell auch nicht; so ne Trübe Brühe müsste ich nicht haben im PC... )


----------



## mad-onion (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ja ich wollte es nur erwähnt haben. 
Immerhin geht es hier um die erste wakü des TE. 
Tja schade dass der Black Ice nicht reinpasst denn was die Hardware Labs Radiatoren angeht, ich finde die Dinger richtig geil.


----------



## Green.Tea (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Sooo ... ich habe mal alles in Warenkorb gepackt: 
(auch auf der Seite 1 aktualisiert)

- Aquatuning

- Caseking

Fällt euch daran auf ob ich etwas vergessen habe / was würdet ihr ändern ?
Die Kühlflüssigkeit ist dabei ein wenig relativ zu betrachten da ich mir bei der noch nicht so ganz sicher bin .
Mir sind auch direkt noch 2 weitere Fragen gekommen (stehen auch auf Seite 1) und zwar:

8. Welche Kühlflüssigkeit könnt ihr mir für einen gelben Loop empfehlen?
Ich hätte gerne ein kräftiges Gelb. Mayhems fällt denke ich mal raus durch den Garantieverlust (obwohl es mir von der Optik her am besten geällt.
Gibt es dort gute Alternativen?

9. Kann ich den Drainport (Stück Schlauch, Kugelhahn, Stopfen) direkt an ein zweites outlet der Pumpe hängen?
... Oder sollte ich den lieber mit nem T-Stück an den unteren Radiator dran hängen wegen ggf. Druckabfall o.ä. ?

Grüße


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Moin
Die Warenkörbe sind leer. Nicht Browser URL Kopieren.

Von EKWB gibt es auch das Pastell.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trash123 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Deine Warenkörbe können wir leider nicht einsehen...


----------



## Green.Tea (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Die Warenkörbe sind leer. Nicht Browser URL Kopieren.
> 
> Von EKWB gibt es auch das Pastell.
> ...





Trash123 schrieb:


> Deine Warenkörbe können wir leider nicht einsehen...



Meh... sorry, dachte deren tolle "Speicher" Funktion ist nicht Cookie oder ähnlich baisert.
Nu gibts halt Bilder 

Aquatuning:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Caseking:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja ich zähle übrigens 13 fittings die ich benötige .... Kommt ihr auch auf 13 oder habe ich mich verzählt ?


----------



## SpatteL (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Sind sie auch nicht, du hast nur die falschen Links kopiert, du darfst nicht die URL aus der Adressleiste nehmen.


----------



## Green.Tea (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Sind sie auch nicht, du hast nur die falschen Links kopiert, du darfst nicht die URL aus der Adressleiste nehmen.



Habs nochmal probiert, Links sind aktualisiert.
Probierts mal aus


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ein Doppelnippel für den Ablasshahn.
Lüftersteuerung? Y-Kabel?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ein Doppelnippel für den Ablasshahn.
> Lüftersteuerung? Y-Kabel?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Was ist denn ein Doppelnippel ? 


Lüftersteuerung ist vorhanden und reicht aus (keine Y-Kabel benötigt)


Was sagt ihr eigentlich zum Shoggy Sandwich V2 ?
Würde sich ja sicherlich ganz gut machen zur entkopplung der Pumpe ... oder ist das bei der nicht nötig ?


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG mit O-Ring - Deep Black | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Und ein Temperatursensor
Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Edit: Auf jedenfall ein Shoggy nehmen.
Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Alphacool HF Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG mit O-Ring - Deep Black | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Und ein Temperatursensor
> Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> ...



Ich habe grade bemerkt dass ich 1 fitting zuwenig gezählt habe, ich brauche 14, aber wofür ich den Doppelnippel brauch wüsste ich grade nicht muss ich zugeben.

Was die "Lüftersteuerung" angeht muss ich mich glaube ich nochmal korrigieren, sorry.
Ich habe keine Lüftersteuerung ala Aquaero o.ä. ich habe nur Fan Hubs die jeweils per CPU Fan header angesteuert werden.
Reicht mir für die Lüfter dicke muss ich sagen.

Was den Wasser Temperatursensor angeht müsste ich mir also was anderes einfallen lassen...ich denke mal ganz ohne macht auch nicht so richtig sinn oder ?
Ich habe grade mal sowas als Alternative raus gesucht ... denn für 150€ da noch n Aquaero ins Gehäuse schrauben würde mir schon ein wenig schmerzen bereiten .

Oder meinst du/ihr das sowas Käse ist und ich doch lieber noch was in ne "ordentliche" Lüftersteuerung investieren sollte ?

EDIT: Shoggy wird genommen chef


----------



## mad-onion (18. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der Doppelnippel ist zum anbringen des Kugelhahns an ein G1/4 " Innengewinde, möglichst an einem T- oder Y-Stück (ja braucht man dann auch noch) am besten am tiefstmöglichen Anschluss im Case, damit das Wasser auch so gut wie möglich ablaufen kann.

Der Tempsensor ist zwar ein guter Vorschlag, aber in den Warenkörben befindet sich bisher kein Artikel, der den Tempsensor auslesen kann... 
Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden, die vielleicht gefallen kann.. Ein Inline Sensor mit eigenem LCD, gibts mit roter oder blauer Displaybeleuchtung, einfach einen der Verschlusstopfen vom Xt45 mit dem Sensor ersetzen, Display platzieren wo man es haben will und gut is.
Link(rot): XSPC LCD Temperatursensor rot inkl. 1/4" Sensor Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
blau: XSPC LCD Temperatursensor blau inkl. 1/4" Sensor Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Green.Tea schrieb:


> Ich habe grade bemerkt dass ich 1 fitting zuwenig gezählt habe, ich brauche 14, aber wofür ich den Doppelnippel brauch wüsste ich grade nicht muss ich zugeben.
> 
> Was die "Lüftersteuerung" angeht muss ich mich glaube ich nochmal korrigieren, sorry.
> Ich habe keine Lüftersteuerung ala Aquaero o.ä. ich habe nur Fan Hubs die jeweils per CPU Fan header angesteuert werden.
> ...


Der Fan Hub gibt die Leistung der Lüfter ja nur ans Mainboard weiter und die Anschlüsse können meistens auch nur um die 10Watt ab. Da kommst du mit den insgesamt 7Lüftern drüber.

Es gibt die Möglichkeit einen Aquero 5lt mit Passiv Kühler für 80€ inkl. Temperatursensor zunehmen.
Oder alle Lüfter reduziert laufen lassen und damit leben, das das Wasser manchmal wärmer wird.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ach ja, wenn der Tempsensor von Aquacomputer genommen werden soll, dann am besten in Kombination mit deren D5 Pumpe, die hat wenigstens einen Anschluss für den Sensor.. 
Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Green.Tea (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Der Fan Hub gibt die Leistung der Lüfter ja nur ans Mainboard weiter und die Anschlüsse können meistens auch nur um die 10Watt ab. Da kommst du mit den insgesamt 7Lüftern drüber.
> 
> Es gibt die Möglichkeit einen Aquero 5lt mit Passiv Kühler für 80€ inkl. Temperatursensor zunehmen.
> Oder alle Lüfter reduziert laufen lassen und damit leben, das das Wasser manchmal wärmer wird.
> ...





mad-onion schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn der Tempsensor von Aquacomputer genommen werden soll, dann am besten in Kombination mit deren D5 Pumpe, die hat wenigstens einen Anschluss für den Sensor..
> Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany




Jo, beim Case war schon ein Hub dabei und hab mir dann nochmal für ne schmale Mark n zweiten dazu gekauft um die beiden 140er an meinem Radiator (Corsair H110i GTX) n ticken schneller laufen lassen zu können als meine Gehäuselüfter.
Wäre also von daher kein Thema  die Lüfter zu betreiben und anzusteuern. Zumal die zusätzlich über SATA-Strom nochmal versorgt werden.

Also ich tendiere grade eher dazu gar keinen Sensor für die Wakü zu verbauen .... mal ganz blöd gesagt:
Wenn die Temperaturen stimmen (was sie hoffentlich werden ) ist ja eh alles tuti und ich freu mir n 2. Loch in Arsch 
Wenn die Temps der CPU/GPU nicht stimmen und ich mit voll aufgedrehten Lüftern die nicht senken kann, ist es auf ne falsche Block Montage zurückzuführen oder n Knick/Druchfluss Problem.
Ist natürlich immer ganz nett mal zu sehen dass das Wasser grade Temp "x" hat aber fühlt sich für mich grade eher nach Spielerei an und ist natürlich auch Geld was wieder fließt. 

Was sagt ihr dazu ?
Würdet ihr da absolut von abraten gar keine Sensorik zu verbauen ?



Dann nochmal kurz zum Drainport:
Am Pumpenaufsatz habe ich ja 3 Ins und 2 Outs und die Pumpe würde am untersten Punkt (zusammen mit dem 480er am Boden) liegen.
Meine Vorstellung war: 1 In und 1 Out natürlich ganz normal nutzen für den Loop und an ein zweites Out: Fitting -> Stück schlauch -> Fitting -> Kugelhahnkopf -> Stopfen und das Stück dann so wie es ist ins Case legen.
(Die restlichen beiden In und Out natürlich durch Stopfen verschließen versteht sich )

Macht das Sinn so oder sollte man sowas lieber nicht direkt an der Pumpe machen durch eventuelle Druckabfälle/Pumpe könnte ggf. Luft ziehen oder sowas in der Art?
Wenn ihr das schon direkt ausgeschlossen habt weil das Quatsch ist, würde ich dann den Drainport mit nem T-Stück an untersten Radiator realisieren und dann natürlich auch so n tollen Doppelnippel () noch dazu kaufen müssen.


Die letzen Zeilen möchte ich aufjedenfall nochmal kurz dazu nutzen allen die hier die mitlesen und vorallem denen zu danken die hier fleißig am helfen sind 
Macht mir sehr viel Spaß sich hier mal austauschen zu können und natürlich eure Expertise in Anspruch nehmen zu dürfen, Danke


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Moin
Du kannst das auch ohne Temperatursensor machen, wenn du kein Bock auf Überwachung hast und dich das nicht interessiert. Es sollte aber ein Thermometer im Haus sein um dann auch mal zu gucken ob die Wassertemperatur stimmt.
Z.b. beim richtigen Stresstest mal die Wassertemperatur heraus finden und gucken ob die Drehzahl passt. Zur Orientierung sollte dann im Betrieb die Grafikkarte Temperatur genommen werden, diese liegt meist zwischen 15 und 20Grad über Wasser, die CPU Temperatur ist dafür nicht geeignet.

Wasser Anlass: Doppelnippel an Out 2 dann Kugelhahn ran und wenn das Wasser abgelassen wird einfach einen Anschluss mit Schlauch in den Kugelhahn und aufdrehen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der Sinn der Sache mit dem Temp.Sensor + einem aquaero5 ist, das man die Lüfter über die WasserTemperatur Regelt, wenn du immer manuel die Lüfter hochregeln willst kannst du machen wäre mir aber zu blöd

Zweiter out : doppelnippel+Kugelhahn +Stopfen.^^


----------



## Green.Tea (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Du kannst das auch ohne Temperatursensor machen, wenn du kein Bock auf Überwachung hast und dich das nicht interessiert. Es sollte aber ein Thermometer im Haus sein um dann auch mal zu gucken ob die Wassertemperatur stimmt.
> Z.b. beim richtigen Stresstest mal die Wassertemperatur heraus finden und gucken ob die Drehzahl passt. Zur Orientierung sollte dann im Betrieb die Grafikkarte Temperatur genommen werden, diese liegt meist zwischen 15 und 20Grad über Wasser, die CPU Temperatur ist dafür nicht geeignet.
> 
> ...





Nachty schrieb:


> Der Sinn der Sache mit dem Temp.Sensor + einem aquaero5 ist, das man die Lüfter über die WasserTemperatur Regelt, wenn du immer manuel die Lüfter hochregeln willst kannst du machen wäre mir aber zu blöd
> 
> Zweiter out : doppelnippel+Kugelhahn +Stopfen.^^



Gute Idee mit dem Drainport, wird so gemacht 

Vom Ding her würde ich die Sensoren und Steuerung schon mit nehmen wollen ... nur wird mir das glaube ich aktuell zu viel Geld.
Wenn ich in nem halben Jahr oder vllt. auch schon deutlich früher da das Verlangen nach habe / es nötig ist oder wird, werde ich das nachträglich nochmal einbauen.
Das die Lüfter nicht nach Wassertemperatur geregelt sind ist mir erstmal realtiv egal muss ich sagen, die Lüfter sollen ja schön leise laufen und wenn die Wakü richtig geplant ist, sollten ja auch keine Temperaturprobleme entsehen 

Also belasse ich es wohl erstmal dabei und werde keine Sensoren verbauen ... und hoffe das ich es nicht bereuen werde 


Habt ihr noch Empfehlungen zur Kühlflüssigkeit ? (Gelb)
Tendiere aktuell n bischen dazu n transparentes Fertiggemisch zu kaufen und dass dann selber mit gelbem Farbkonzentrat zu mixen.


----------



## SpatteL (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Würde in dem Fall zumindest den Sensor schon mit einbauen, da musst du später das Wasser nicht ablassen, nur um den nachträglich ein zu bauen.
Der Sensor alleine sind ja nur 10€.

Ich würde da aber eher auf die Backplate verzichten als auf die Steuerung.

AGB aus Echtglas:
aqua computer aqualis Eco
Aquacomputer aqualis ECO, G1/4 | Aqualis Behalter | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Beides die gleichen, nur eben von beiden Händlern.


----------



## keks4 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Kannst auch gelbes Konzentrat kaufen und selbst mischen, einfach von Pastellfarben würde ich abraten (beim Mischen kannst du einfach mit Destiliertem Wasser zuerst befüllen und entlüften, dabei lässt du noch genug Luft im AGB (und merkst dir wie viel Wasser du hineingeschüttet hast ) und am schluss schüttest du noch die richtige Menge Konzentrat in den AGB und lässt die Pumpe 2-3 Stunden auf 100% Laufen, so erreichst du ein Homogenes Ergebniss  (kannst natürlich auch auf die Beschleunigung der Pumpe verzichten, dann dauert es halt ein wenig Länger bis es gleichmäßig vermischt ist )
Farbloses Fertiggemisch eher weniger in Verbindung mit Konzentrat , in den Konzentraten ist normalerweise schon genug Biozid und Korrosionsschutz drin, das wäre dann fast überdosiert... da reicht Destiliertes Wasser für 5€ pro 10 Liter an der Tankstelle


----------



## SpatteL (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

2-3 Stunden?
Als ich damals bei mir das Wasser(10:1 G48) mit Lebensmittelfarbe gefärbt habe(ja, das geht ohne Probleme), hat das nur ein paar Sekunden gedauert, bis die Farbe sich gleichmäßig verteilt hatte.


----------



## Trash123 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hallo GreenTea! 
Ich hatte bei meiner ersten WaKü den gleichen Gedanken wie du....warum einen Temp-Sensor einbauen? Wie bereits schon erwähnt wurde ist es besser die Lüfter tempepaturgeregelt laufen zu lassen. Habe das bei mir mit einen poweradjust ultra geregelt. Meine Lüfter auf der WaKü laufen erst ab einer Temperatur von 35 Grad an, da musst du nicht immer nach schauen, ob die Flüssigkeit zu warm ist und manuell die Lüfterdrehzahl ändern


----------



## keks4 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



SpatteL schrieb:


> 2-3 Stunden?
> Als ich damals bei mir das Wasser(10:1 G48) mit Lebensmittelfarbe gefärbt habe(ja, das geht ohne Probleme), hat das nur ein paar Sekunden gedauert, bis die Farbe sich gleichmäßig verteilt hatte.


Lebensmittel Farbe ist deutlich Dünnflüssiger als Konzentrat


----------



## SpatteL (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Bezweifle dennoch, das es so lange dauern soll.


----------



## Green.Tea (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Würde in dem Fall zumindest den Sensor schon mit einbauen, da musst du später das Wasser nicht ablassen, nur um den nachträglich ein zu bauen.
> Der Sensor alleine sind ja nur 10€.
> 
> Ich würde da aber eher auf die Backplate verzichten als auf die Steuerung.
> ...



Gute Idee den Sensor trotzdem schon mit einzubauen 
Wo sollte man den am besten platzieren ? 
Vor oder nach Radiatoren oder ist es letztendlich egal und es dient einfach nur dazu n durchschnittlichen Wert zu bekommen ?

Der AGB sieht ganz nett aus, würde nur zu winzig wirken vorne im Case, n 250ml sollte das schon sein denke ich einfach von der Größe her.



keks4 schrieb:


> Kannst auch gelbes Konzentrat kaufen und selbst mischen, einfach von Pastellfarben würde ich abraten (beim Mischen kannst du einfach mit Destiliertem Wasser zuerst befüllen und entlüften, dabei lässt du noch genug Luft im AGB (und merkst dir wie viel Wasser du hineingeschüttet hast ) und am schluss schüttest du noch die richtige Menge Konzentrat in den AGB und lässt die Pumpe 2-3 Stunden auf 100% Laufen, so erreichst du ein Homogenes Ergebniss  (kannst natürlich auch auf die Beschleunigung der Pumpe verzichten, dann dauert es halt ein wenig Länger bis es gleichmäßig vermischt ist )
> Farbloses Fertiggemisch eher weniger in Verbindung mit Konzentrat , in den Konzentraten ist normalerweise schon genug Biozid und Korrosionsschutz drin, das wäre dann fast überdosiert... da reicht Destiliertes Wasser für 5€ pro 10 Liter an der Tankstelle



Hab mich da vllt n bischen unverständlich ausgedrückt.
Ich meinte zum transparenten Fertiggemisch quasi nur noch Farbe dazugeben also tatsächlich nur noch Farbe und kein Konzentrat was man dann irgendwie mit destiliertem Wasser in 1:4 aufn L mischt 



Trash123 schrieb:


> Hallo GreenTea!
> Ich hatte bei meiner ersten WaKü den gleichen Gedanken wie du....warum einen Temp-Sensor einbauen? Wie bereits schon erwähnt wurde ist es besser die Lüfter tempepaturgeregelt laufen zu lassen. Habe das bei mir mit einen poweradjust ultra geregelt. Meine Lüfter auf der WaKü laufen erst ab einer Temperatur von 35 Grad an, da musst du nicht immer nach schauen, ob die Flüssigkeit zu warm ist und manuell die Lüfterdrehzahl ändern



Ja gut, ihr habt ja absolut Recht das es schon netter ist 
Aber wenns erstmal läuft und alles eingerichtet ist, dann ist es halt fast nur noch Spielerrei auch wenn es alles nett und interessant ist ... 
z.B. meine Lüfter will ich so oder so nicht hören und ob sie dann erst bei 35° Wassertemp angehen und ich sie nicht höre oder ob sie vorher schon durchgehend an sind und ich sie nicht höre ist mir relativ Wurst 
(gleiches gillt für die Drehzahlsteuerung)


EDIT: 


SpatteL schrieb:


> Bezweifle dennoch, das es so lange dauern soll.



Würde da SpatteL aussage auch eher unterstützen.
Ich werf einfach mal n Video in die runde.
Ist zwar n relativ kleiner loop aber dauert dann halt 5 sekunden länger bei nem großen ... ist vllt. aber auch sehr abhänig von der Farbe die man wählt.


----------



## keks4 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Bezweifle dennoch, das es so lange dauern soll.



Ich Sprach von Homogen, also Gleichmäßig. Der Zustand "Alles halbwegs Gelb" wird schon früher eintreten  (und wenn man Konzentrat ohne Korrosionsschutz und Biozid verwendet (was ich nicht empfehle) geht es auch schneller )


----------



## SpatteL (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Green.Tea schrieb:


> Der AGB sieht ganz nett aus, würde nur zu  winzig wirken vorne im Case, n 250ml sollte das schon sein denke ich  einfach von der Größe her.


Das Volumen(in ml) ist eine vergleichbare Größe für die Abmessungen.
Sowohl der aqualis als auch der von EK haben 450ml bzw. 440ml Volumen.
Die "250" beim EK beziehen sich auf die Höhe(in mm), da hat der aqualis ca 50mm weniger, ist dafür aber dicker.
Für 10€ mehr (als der EK) bekommst du die nächste Größe der aqualis mit 880ml Volumen und 290mm Höhe.



keks4 schrieb:


> (und wenn man Konzentrat *ohne Korrosionsschutz* und Biozid verwendet (was ich nicht empfehle) geht es auch schneller )


Was soll das denn für ein Konzentrat sein? Konzentriertes Wasser!? 
Die im WaKü-Bereich verkauften Konzentrate sind alle mit Korrosionsschutz, dafür sind die ja da.
Und ein Biozid braucht man nicht wirklich, da die Bestandteile der Konzentrate, wie auch G48, sowieso schon leicht toxisch sind und sich Bakterien/Algen daher gar nicht erst ansiedeln können.


----------



## keks4 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für ein Konzentrat sein? Konzentriertes Wasser!?
> Die im WaKü-Bereich verkauften Konzentrate sind alle mit Korrosionsschutz, dafür sind die ja da.
> Und ein Biozid braucht man nicht wirklich, da die Bestandteile der Konzentrate, wie auch G48, sowieso schon leicht toxisch sind und sich Bakterien/Algen daher gar nicht erst ansiedeln können.


Es gibt zb. Von Mayhems Farbe ohne Korrosionsschutz, kannst ja mal Google befragen


----------



## Green.Tea (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Die im WaKü-Bereich verkauften Konzentrate sind alle mit Korrosionsschutz, dafür sind die ja da.
> Und ein Biozid braucht man nicht wirklich, da die Bestandteile der Konzentrate, wie auch G48, sowieso schon leicht toxisch sind und sich Bakterien/Algen daher gar nicht erst ansiedeln können.



Interessanter Punkt den du da ansprichst.
Bin grade immer noch fleißig nach Kühlflüssigkeiten etc. am gucken (und so langsam auch n bischen genervt davon ).
Habe grade eben gesehen dass beim Double Protect Ultra 5l Kanister - gelb laut Produktbeschreibung (auch auf der Herstellerseite) auf Biozide verzichtet wird / nicht im Produkt enthalten sind.
Ist das n Bestandteil auf den man verzichten kann ? (andere Hersteller habens ja in ihren Flüssigkeiten drin)
Habe bis jetzt immer gehört dass man auf Korrosionsschutz + Biozide (gegen Algen usw.) bei den Kühlflüssigkeiten achten sollte .... ich bin verwirrt muss ich sagen


----------



## SpatteL (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



keks4 schrieb:


> Es gibt zb. Von Mayhems Farbe ohne Korrosionsschutz, kannst ja mal Google befragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja gut, das ist wirklich nur Farbe und wird ja auch nur in kleinen 15ml Fläschen verkauft.
Das man das alleine, nur mit dest. Wasser, nicht nutzt sollte klar sein, wobei viele auch darauf schwören, nur mit dest. Wasser zu kühlen.

Ich hatte da jetzt eher die Konzentrate, die in 500ml Flaschen verkauft werden und die man dann 1:3 mit Wasser mischt, im Kopf.


bzgl. Biozide:
Also ich bin der Meinung, das braucht man nicht extra, siehe oben.
Hier und auch in anderen Foren, in denen ich bzgl. WaKü unterwegs bin, lese ich in Kaufberatungen kaum etwas darüber.
Weder wird davon abgeraten(wenn es der TE schon in Korb hat) noch wird darauf hin gewiesen, das es es bräuchte.


----------



## Green.Tea (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

okay ... was sagen die anderen zu dem Thema ?
Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra: yey or ney ?


----------



## Nachty (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

JAHAAAAAA  ich hab mir gerade Aquatuning UV blau bestellt


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Mach das doch.
Es gibt nur drei Möglichkeiten.
1. Destilliertes Wasser und Korrosionsschutz
2. Fertig Mischung a la Doubleprotec
3. Destilliertes Wasser und ein Pastell Zusatz.

So oder so solltest du das Wasser einmal im Jahr wechseln.
Dann wirst du wohl mit allen 3 keine Probleme haben.
Die Weichmacher die aus den Schläuchen gewaschen werden sind dann ehr das Problem.
Suche dir aus was dir am besten gefällt. Und die Kühlflüssigkeit wechseln ist kein großer Aufwand. Hab ich im letzten Halbjahr 5 mal gemacht.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Nachty schrieb:


> JAHAAAAAA  ich hab mir gerade Aquatuning UV blau bestellt





Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Mach das doch.
> Es gibt nur drei Möglichkeiten.
> 1. Destilliertes Wasser und Korrosionsschutz
> 2. Fertig Mischung a la Doubleprotec
> ...



Ai Ai Chefs 
Hast übrigens recht ... wenn mir das Zeug nicht gefällt kommts halt wieder raus.


So langsam juckt mein "Bestellfinger".
mögt ihr nochmal über die aktuellen Warenkörbe gucken ob alles dabei ist ? .... würde evtl. nachher Bestellen wollen 

- Aquatuning

- Caseking


----------



## Nachty (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich würd mal diesen Schlauch versuchen Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) Ultra Clear (BPA free) | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das sieht gut aus.
Zum Schlauch von Nachty, den habe ich jetzt auch ne Woche drin. Ist schön klar. Dafür gehen die Monsoonanschlüsse schwer rauf, aber bombenfest.

Wenn du noch sparen willst kannst du auch den GPUkühler von Alphacool nehmen, der kostet 94Euro und ne Backplate ist dabei. Der EK sieht natürlich auch schick aus.
Destiliertes Wasser um die Radis zu reinigen gibs im Baumarkt.


----------



## Green.Tea (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Das sieht gut aus.
> Zum Schlauch von Nachty, den habe ich jetzt auch ne Woche drin. Ist schön klar. Dafür gehen die Monsoonanschlüsse schwer rauf, aber bombenfest.
> 
> Wenn du noch sparen willst kannst du auch den GPUkühler von Alphacool nehmen, der kostet 94Euro und ne Backplate ist dabei. Der EK sieht natürlich auch schick aus.
> Destiliertes Wasser um die Radis zu reinigen gibs im Baumarkt.



Alles klaro, dann wirds der Schlauch. (Links aktualisiert)

Den Kühler den du meinst (zu mindest glaube ich gefunden zu haben welchen kühler du meinst) ist nicht mit der Strix kompatibel ... EK ist da der einzige Hersteller der n Block für die hat wenn ich was richtig weiß 
Aber davon abgesehen gefällt mir der EK auch sehr gut ... teuer ist es so oder so schon


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ok der EK ist auch gut.
Als Alternative kannst deine Karte auch nach Alphacool schicken, die messen die aus und du bekommst den Kühler dafür um sonst. Und mit dem gespalten Geld kannst du ihn gelb eloxieren lassen.
Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool
Nur nochmal ums erwähnt zu haben.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (20. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Moin Moin,

ich habe im laufe des gestrigen Abend dann noch 2x "Vielen Dank für ihre Bestellung" gelesen und im laufe des Tages 2x "Bestellung wurde Versandt" 
Bin mal gespannt ob ich morgen schon anfangen kann ... ich halte euch aufjedenfall auf dem Laufenden und poste n paar Bilder wenn ihr möchtet 

Noch ne kurze zwischen Frage: Vor der Inbetriebnahme/Einbau der Komponenten muss ich eigentlich "nur" die Radiatoren gut durchspülen oder brauchen auch noch andere Komponenten ne Reinigung o.ä. ?
Ich würde die Radiatoren nach diesem Tutorial reinigen, ist das so in Ordnung ?


----------



## Trash123 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Bin gespannt


----------



## Pelle0095 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Jupp die Radis reinigen und mehr habe ich auch nicht gemacht.
Viel Spaß

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (20. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hm, ich spüle nur mit Wasser durch um grobe Sachen raus zuwaschen, aber muss jeder selbst wissen wie er was womit macht^^.


----------



## Green.Tea (23. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Moin Moin,

wollte mal n kurzes Update geben.
Die Kiste läuft und die Wäku ist trocken 
Aktuell sind ~19 Stunden ohne Leak ... wenn das noch 5 Stunden so bleibt dann wird alles angeschlossen und die Verkabelung ordentlich gemacht.
Wenn das alles gut gelaufen ist (daumen drücken ) dann lass ich nochmal von mir hören und dann gibts auch noch n paar Bilder.

Mir sind aufjedenfall schon n paar Sachen aufgefallen die ich noch ausbessern will aber das kann ich euch anhand der Bilder besser erklären.

Grüße


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das ging ja fix
19 Stunden reichen

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (23. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe bei mir damals beim befüllen/entlüften auf Lecks geachtet und danach den PC gleich in betrieb genommen.
Halte es für übertrieben das erst ewig laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir damals beim befüllen/entlüften auf Lecks geachtet und danach den PC gleich in betrieb genommen.
> Halte es für übertrieben das erst ewig laufen zu lassen.


Ja maximal ne halbe Stunde entlüftet und dann war die Geduld zu Ende und das Ding musste los ackern.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kühlprofi (23. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Halbe Stunde reicht vollkommen aus .. 
Aber ich verstehe auch, dass man auf der sicheren Seite sein will, wenn einem die Hardware am Herzen liegt


----------



## chaotium (24. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

wtf 19 stunden wassertest?


----------



## Green.Tea (25. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Moin Moin,

"endlich" kommt das Bilderupdate ... alle haben gewartet ... *hust* 
aber ich habe es euch ja versprochen und ich halte mein Wort 


Work in Progress: Tag 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[Noch zu erledigen: Löcher bohren für AGB-Halter, Pumpe einbauen, Verschlauchen & Befüllen (-> Leak test)]


Work in Progress: Tag 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So weit, so gut 

Finale Bilder im folgenden Post (Bilderbegrenzung )


----------



## Green.Tea (25. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Und weiter gehts mit den (erstmal) finalen Bildern 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich bin ziehmlich zufrieden mit dem aktuellen Stand muss ich sagen ABER es gibt aufjedenfall auch die ein oder andere Sache die ich noch ändern werde.

Das größte Problem ist für mich aktuell alles im Bereich hinterm AGB, Pumpe und unterer Radiator.
Erstaunlich wie schnell auch so ein Monstercase zu klein werden kann .
Sicherlich ist dem ein oder anderen aufgefallen dass ich die Anschlüsse am AGB vom outlet von Vertikal zu Horizontal geändert habe.
Desweiteren habe ich dann auch noch das inlet der Pumpe geändert.
Ich wurde leider mehr oder weniger dazu gezwungen dass zu ändern, da die Pumpe in einer ~40° Schräglage nach hinten war. Simpel gesagt haben die Schläuche einfach so dermaßen gedrückt dass die Pumpe so nach hinten gegangen ist  und das schon im trockenen Zustand.
Das wollte ich dann einfach nicht riskieren zumal: wenn die Pumpe zwar aufm sandwich steht zur Entkopplung aber dann gegen die Gehäusewand drückt, kann ich mir das auch sparen 
Leider kann ich durch diese Änderung, zur Entlastung der Pumpe, meinen halben HDD cage nicht mehr einbauen 
Mir war es aber so doch erstmal lieber die HDDs erstmal raus zu lassen als da was mit der Pumpe (oder sogar n Leck) zu riskieren.
(Der Schlauch ist übrigens echt ganz schön widerspenstig muss ich sagen. Die Monsoon Fittings passen da auch grade eben so drauf )


Ich denke ich kann das aber realtiv gut lösen mit 90° und 45° Fittings .... dann drücken die Schläuche nicht mehr so auf die Pumpe und ich kanns trotzdem auf engerem Raum verlegen. 
Zumal die Schläuche dann natürlich auch nicht mehr so enge Kurven machen müssen. 
... Oder fällt jemandem hier ne bessere Lösung ein ? 


Fast vergessen über die Temperaturen zu berichten:
CPU liegt im idle so um und bei 30°C (forced 1,25V) also echt gut. Unter last nach ner Stunde Prime 95 (1344K) so bei ~70-75°C.
Wenn man bedenkt dass ich vorher mit meinem Corsair H110i GTX nach ~25 Minuten 100°C auf Core #0 erreicht habe ... ist das denke ich ganz okay 
Bei Witcher 3 erreicht die CPU so ungefähr 50-55°C nach der ein oder anderen Stunde. 
... Ist halt n Haswell der nicht delidded ist ... wir kennen alle den "Kochtopf" nicht wahr 

GPU liegt im idle bei entspannten 26°C .... musste echt lachen als ich das zum ersten mal gesehen habe.
konnte die Karte somit also auch noch weiter OC'en da ich unter Luft die Spannung nicht erhöhen wollte.
Mittlerweile läuft sie echt stabil auf 1450 MHz aufm Core und mit 4000MHz (!!) aufm Speicher.
Die GPU habe ich nie über 50° gesehen (bei 1.224V wohlgemerkt ) selbst nach stundenlangem benchmarken.
Bei Witcher 3 liegt sich eigentlich immer zwischen 43-46°C bin ich also absolut zufrieden mit.

Und was das beste an allen ist: das System wird keinen Tick lauter unter last / beim Zocken 



Um es nochmal abschließend zu sagen: Vielen Dank an alle die hier unterschtüzt haben, hilfreiche Tipps & Ratschläge gegeben haben. Und auch an alle die hier fleißig mitgelesen haben und ja vllt. auch noch einiges lernen konnten so wie ich 

Vielen Dank Jungs


----------



## Trash123 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Muss sagen du hast dir sehr viel Mühe mit dem Build gemacht￼ . Auf Bild 2 ist der AGB aber ganz schön voll


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Du solltest die untere Radilüfter drehen, die warme Luft wird von unten zum oberen Radiator gepustet.

Sieht aber sehr schön aus[emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (25. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Halbe Stunde reicht vollkommen aus ..
> Aber ich verstehe auch, dass man auf der sicheren Seite sein will, wenn einem die Hardware am Herzen liegt





xtrame90 schrieb:


> wtf 19 stunden wassertest?



Jop, 24 Stunden leak test .... Ist eigentlich auch das was man immer so hört & liest was man machen sollte wenn man sicher gehen will. Verstehe die Verwunderung von dir xtrame90 nicht so ganz ^^
Aber ich muss ja zugeben dass ich die Kiste nach der ersten Stunde Test mal angeworfen habe um zu überprüfen ob noch alles einwandfrei funktioniert  



Trash123 schrieb:


> Muss sagen du hast dir sehr viel Mühe mit dem Build gemacht￼ . Auf Bild 2 ist der AGB aber ganz schön voll



Dank dir !
Ja der AGB ist realtiv voll, sollte doch aber kein Problem darstellen oder 



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Du solltest die untere Radilüfter drehen, die warme Luft wird von unten zum oberen Radiator gepustet.
> 
> Sieht aber sehr schön aus
> 
> ...



Danke 

Ja über die Sache mit der Lüfterorientierung habe ich auch ziehmlich überlegt .... habe mich dann aber doch (zu mindest erstmal) für die pull Konfiguration entschieden zugunsten des positiven Luftdrucks im Case.
Meinst du ich sollte von dem Gedanken abrücken und doch lieber die Luft raus pusten ? 
Sind vllt. so ~7cm von Boden des Cases zum Teppichboden, habe das auch dadurch so ein wenig für unsinnig gehalten (Luft-/ Hitzestau).


----------



## keks4 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Sieht super aus, meinen Respekt im Anbetracht dessen das dies deine erste WaKü ist  meine erste WaKü war ein heilloser Schlauch und Kabel Salat...
Wegen dem vollen AGB: wenn er nicht ganz voll ist und noch ein wenig Luft drin ist dann ist es kein Problem, das einzig problematische wäre wenn er komplett gefüllt wäre (wenn du schonmal eine Dose Ravioli ohne vorher öffnen in die Mikrowelle/Lagerfeuer gestellt hast kannst du dir in etwa vorstellen was unter Last mit der WaKü passieren würde)


----------



## SpatteL (25. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Naja, ein bisschen Luft sollte schon im AGB sein, damit er seine Funktion auch erfüllen kann.
Luft lässt sich leichter zusammendrücken als Wasser.
Würde da noch etwas ablassen, so das oben 2-3cm Luft sind, so wie auf dem ersten Bild.

Ansonsten wirklich top. 

PS: Das Wasser sieht aus wie Pipi


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Wenn dir die Temperaturen gefallen kannst du das mit den Lüftern so lassen. Hitzestau wirst du nicht bekommen, du drückst ja immer neue nach.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (25. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



keks4 schrieb:


> Sieht super aus, meinen Respekt im Anbetracht dessen das dies deine erste WaKü ist  meine erste WaKü war ein heilloser Schlauch und Kabel Salat...
> Wegen dem vollen AGB: wenn er nicht ganz voll ist und noch ein wenig Luft drin ist dann ist es kein Problem, das einzig problematische wäre wenn er komplett gefüllt wäre (wenn du schonmal eine Dose Ravioli ohne vorher öffnen in die Mikrowelle/Lagerfeuer gestellt hast kannst du dir in etwa vorstellen was unter Last mit der WaKü passieren würde)





SpatteL schrieb:


> Naja, ein bisschen Luft sollte schon im AGB sein, damit er seine Funktion auch erfüllen kann.
> Luft lässt sich leichter zusammendrücken als Wasser.
> Würde da noch etwas ablassen, so das oben 2-3cm Luft sind, so wie auf dem ersten Bild.
> 
> ...



Danke 

Alles klar, dann werde ich da wohl nochmal ein wenig was ablassen.

Ja, die Farbe von der Kühlflüssigkeit gefällt mir jetzt auch nicht so suuuper gut muss ich zugeben.
Für den einen Pipi für den anderen Bier  nur so richtig Gelb isses nicht.


So allgemein mal gesagt was ich aufjedenfall noch vorhabe zu verändern:

- Das Problem mit der Verschlauchung im Pumpenbereich lösen mit 45° & 90° Fittings (-> somit: HDDs wieder einbauen und die Verkabelung ordentlich machen)
- Falls die Lüfter am unteren Radiator in der Orientierung so bleiben, die Spulenabdeckungen mit evtl Karbonfolie o.ä. überkleben. (Mag das Corsair Logo nicht so gerne und wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann habe ich unten auch schon die Sticker abgemacht)
- Andere Kühlflüssigkeit ... mal sehen ob ich da was passenderes finde in Gelb
- Lüfterringe der Lüfter in Gelb (passend zum Mobo) lackieren

ich denke das würde ganz gut kommen aber bin so auch schon nicht "unzufrieden" mit der Optik


----------



## Duke711 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Die warme Abluft vom untem installierten 480 Radi, wird ja direkt ins Gehäuse geblasen. Was für einen dt zwischen Wasser/Luft hast Du bei 300 oder 400 W, würde mich gerne mal interessieren.


----------



## Green.Tea (26. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Die warme Abluft vom untem installierten 480 Radi, wird ja direkt ins Gehäuse geblasen. Was für einen dt zwischen Wasser/Luft hast Du bei 300 oder 400 W, würde mich gerne mal interessieren.



Ja, haste recht und das ist mir auch bewusst dass die warme Luft direkt ins Gehäuse geblasen wird .... und ich bin mir auch immer noch nicht sicher ob ich es so lassen möchte.
(Das einzige was dafür spricht ist eigentlich nur der dadurch entstehende positive Luftdruck im Gehäuse.)
Ich tendiere aber dazu sie mal zum testen umzudrehen.

Die Unterschiedlichen Temperaturen kann ich dir leider nicht nennen.
Auf ein paar Seiten vorher hatten wir das Thema Sensorik durchgekaut und ich habe mich aktuell dagegen entschieden da auch noch großartig Geld hinein zu investieren (d.h. aber nicht dass ich es für quatsch halte ).
Ich habe auch einen Wassertemperatursensor verbaut nur kann ihn aktuell noch nicht auslesen durch fehlendes Endgerät.
Davon abgesehen habe ich auch kein Messgerät hier womit die ich Lufttemperatur des Raumes messen könnte, ist aber relativ klein und wird ziemlich schnell warm 20-25°C+ sind da leider kein Problem und in der letzten Zeit auch gut und gerne mal 30°C(+/-).

Grüße


----------



## Duke711 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Also ich habe mir bei Mind das Produkt Scythe Kaze Master II 4-Kanal schwarz Lüftersteuerung für 35 Euro bestellt. Sind 6 Sensoren (zwei als Ersatz oder Umschalter) mit dabei und ich bin mehr als zufrieden.

Wenn Du die Lüfter am Boden umdrehst, dann arbeiten die gegen einen hohen Staudruck. Am besten wäre es den 480 oben zu verbauen und den 360 an die Front bzw. umgekehrt, so das alle rausblasen.


----------



## Green.Tea (26. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir bei Mind das Produkt Scythe Kaze Master II 4-Kanal schwarz Lüftersteuerung für 35 Euro bestellt. Sind 6 Sensoren (zwei als Ersatz oder Umschalter) mit dabei und ich bin mehr als zufrieden.
> 
> Wenn Du die Lüfter am Boden umdrehst, dann arbeiten die gegen einen hohen Staudruck. Am besten wäre es den 480 oben zu verbauen und den 360 an die Front bzw. umgekehrt, so das alle rausblasen.



Das Problem an deiner Gesichte ist nur ... das ich keinen 360er besitze und oder eingebaut ist noch das man bei meinem Case n 360er ohne das ganze Gehäuse zu zersägen in der Front montieren könnte.
Findest du 40-48°C  (unter Vollast) auf ner 980ti STRIX die mit 1,224V lauft deutlich zu viel oder was ist deine Mission ? 


BTT: Habe mal die Lüfter am 480er umgedreht und subjektiv erwärmt sich meine Graka langsamer und die Temps fallen nach Last auch wieder ein wenig schneller (Kann ich mir aber auch einbilden).
Aber davon abgesehen hat das so ~1-2°C weniger auffer GPU gebracht (und sieht es deutlich besser aus im Case ).
Werde ich also erstmal so lassen außer mir fallen mit der Zeit Fehler auf.


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Die Temperaturen sind super.
Nichts machen und Spaß haben[emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duke711 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



Green.Tea schrieb:


> Das Problem an deiner Gesichte ist nur ... das ich keinen 360er besitze und oder eingebaut ist noch das man bei meinem Case n 360er ohne das ganze Gehäuse zu zersägen in der Front montieren könnte.
> Findest du 40-48°C  (unter Vollast) auf ner 980ti STRIX die mit 1,224V lauft deutlich zu viel oder was ist deine Mission ?



Also auf deinen Bildern sind zwei Radis zu erkennen, einer oben und unten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...1-wasserkuehlung-bilder-update-finished-5.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-wasserkuehlung-bilder-update-finished-24.jpg

Hmm also für einen 480er in der dicken Ausführung und zusätzlich einen 30 mm x (360er)?  finde ich die Temps jetzt nicht wirklich berauschend. 48 °C GPU Temperatur habe ich auch , mit zwei 30 mm x 240 Radis und zwei 980 TI, ohne CPU.


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Es kommt auch auf die Drehzahl der Lüfter an.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duke711 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Sicher, um die 1000 rpm @ 120 mm. 
Ich frage darum so interessiert, weil bis jetzt Radis die im Boden verbaut waren, nicht wirklich viel "getaugt" haben.


----------



## Green.Tea (26. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Sicher, um die 1000 rpm @ 120 mm.
> Ich frage darum so interessiert, weil bis jetzt Radis die im Boden verbaut waren, nicht wirklich viel "getaugt" haben.



Es wäre echt von Vorteil wenn du dir zuerstmal wenigstens die Teileliste (steht dick auf der 1. Seite als erster Beitrag) angeguckt hättest ().

Ich habe 1x 420er 30mm im Deckel und 1x 480er 45mm im Boden.
Der obere ist mit 3xAF140 @~550rpm und der untere Radiator ist mit 4xSP120 @~650rpm bestückt.
Das ganze ist mit Fenster zu + absoluter stille grade mal leicht wahrnehmbar.

GPU ist overvolted und OC'ed genau so wie die CPU ..... ich bin ziehmlich zufrieden so wie es ist muss ich sagen.




Duke711 schrieb:


> Ich frage darum so interessiert, weil bis jetzt Radis die im Boden verbaut waren, nicht wirklich viel "getaugt" haben.



Diese Verallgemeinerung musst du ein wenig mehr erklären wenn man darauf eingehen soll ... hattest du diese Erfahrung gesammelt oder hast du davon gelesen/gehört ?


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Ich glaube da stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch.
Wie meinst du das Jetzt.
Der TE fährt die Lüfter glaube ich mit 650rpm, war jedenfalls sein Ziel.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duke711 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Meine Lüfter laufen mit 1000 rpm @ 120 mm. Am besten wäre es einfach Du mist mal den dt zischen Luft/Wasser, sonst bleibt es nur bei Spekulationen.


----------



## Green.Tea (27. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Meine Lüfter laufen mit 1000 rpm @ 120 mm. Am besten wäre es einfach Du mist mal den dt zischen Luft/Wasser, sonst bleibt es nur bei Spekulationen.



(Ich habe so n bischen das Gefühl dass da jemand Posts sammelt auf Zwang um aufn Marktplatz zu kommen ......)

Ganz ehrlich jetzt mal: Drück dich mal ordentlich aus, lass dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen und erkläre dich ordentlich was du willst und warum (mehr als ein Satz wäre unfassbar klasse ) ..... es versteht hier niemand was du willst und warum.
Du hast dich anscheinend kaum bis garnicht mit dem Thread hier auseinander gesetzt und laberst einfach mal los ...  finde ich echt super muss ich sagen


----------



## JPio (27. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Ich schließe mich mal dem allgemeinen Tenor an...
Haste schön umgesetzt. Und mit den Temps brauchst dir auch keine großen Gedanken mehr machen.
Sicher, es gibt immer irgendwo etwas zu optimieren, aber ich denke das du das früher oder später noch machen wirst.
Denn wer einmal anfängt hört nicht mehr so schnell auf.... 
Nochmal :  Echt klasse geworden. 

MfG 
JPio 

Edit
Und nur nicht ärgern lassen....


----------



## Duke711 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Ich habe nicht vor jemanden zu ägern.

@TE

mein Anliegen ist doch schon seit dem ersten Beitrag bekannt.  Mich würde der dT zwischen Luft/Wasser interessieren. Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du diesen gerne mal nachmessen. 
Ansonsten wenn Du Beratungsressistenz bist und der Meinung bist, dass der Radiator am Boden eine guter Ort dafür ist, dann ist das halt so. Ich habe ledeglich nur geschrieben, dass der beste Platz für den zweiten Radiator, als alternative zur Decke, die Front wäre. Mehr nicht. 

Wenn Du schon Dein Projekt veröffentlichst, solltest Du auch mit Kritik umgehen können. Wobei ich ja im Grunde genommen nicht kritisiert habe, nur angemerkt, dass der Boden nicht gerade der beste Platz ist. Und warum könntest Du dir auch selbst beantworten. Schaue dir doch mal den Unterschied bezüglich Öffnungsquerschnitt an der Decke/Front zum Boden des Gehäuses an. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Abstand zwischen Bodenkante und Gehäusekante nicht wirklich groß ist.
Und wenn ich das auf deinen Bildern richtig erkennen kann. Ist am Boden des Gehäuses nur eine Löcheraussparrung im Umfang von zwei Lüftern vorhanden. Aber unten ist ein Radiator mit dem Umfang von vier Lüftern verbaut worden. Da Du  laut deiner Aussage, dass Gehäuse ungern "zersägst". Gehe ich davon aus, dass du wohl kaum nachträglich weitere Aussparrungen am Gehäuse gemacht hast. Also bedeutet dies, dass der untere Radiator zur Hälfte abgedeckt ist.


Zum Schluss noch ein Tipp:

Bei langsam drehenden Lüftern (wie bei Dir) im einseitigen Betrieb. Skaliert ein dicker Radiator mit 45 mm deutlich schlechter als ein dünner mit 30 mm.  Ein dünner Radiator erreicht dann sogar eine höhere Leistung, trotz weniger Oberfläche, als der dicke.


----------



## chaotium (28. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Ist das wirklich Orange Double Protect? Das sieht in den schläuchen voll nach gelb aus. Im AGB wieder Orange o.o


----------



## Green.Tea (28. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



JPio schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich mal dem allgemeinen Tenor an...
> Haste schön umgesetzt. Und mit den Temps brauchst dir auch keine großen Gedanken mehr machen.
> Sicher, es gibt immer irgendwo etwas zu optimieren, aber ich denke das du das früher oder später noch machen wirst.
> Denn wer einmal anfängt hört nicht mehr so schnell auf....
> ...



Ich danke dir 
Wie du schon sagst "wer einmal anfängt ..." 

"Thema Duke711" 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Duke711 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht vor jemanden zu ägern.



... Bin ich mir mittlerweile garnicht mehr so sicher 






Duke711 schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> mein Anliegen ist doch schon seit dem ersten Beitrag bekannt.  Mich würde der dT zwischen Luft/Wasser interessieren. Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du diesen gerne mal nachmessen.
> Ansonsten wenn Du Beratungsressistenz bist und der Meinung bist, dass der Radiator am Boden eine guter Ort dafür ist, dann ist das halt so. Ich habe ledeglich nur geschrieben, dass der beste Platz für den zweiten Radiator, als alternative zur Decke, die Front wäre. Mehr nicht.
> ...




Oh man wo soll ich da nur anfangen .... ?



Duke711 schrieb:


> mein Anliegen ist doch schon seit dem ersten Beitrag bekannt. Mich würde der dT zwischen Luft/Wasser interessieren.



Ich, und ich denke damit stehe ich nicht alleine da, war mir nicht sicher was du genau möchtest !
Aber okay, jetzt ist dein "Anliegen" wohl mehr oder weniger klar.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du diesen gerne mal nachmessen.



Um das zu beantworten zitiere ich mich mal selbst von einer Seite vorher:

"Die Unterschiedlichen Temperaturen kann ich dir leider nicht nennen.
Auf ein paar Seiten vorher hatten wir das Thema Sensorik durchgekaut und ich habe mich aktuell dagegen entschieden da auch noch großartig Geld hinein zu investieren (d.h. aber nicht dass ich es für quatsch halte ).
Ich habe auch einen Wassertemperatursensor verbaut nur kann ihn aktuell noch nicht auslesen durch fehlendes Endgerät.
Davon abgesehen habe ich auch kein Messgerät hier womit die ich Lufttemperatur des Raumes messen könnte, ist aber relativ klein und wird ziemlich schnell warm 20-25°C+ sind da leider kein Problem und in der letzten Zeit auch gut und gerne mal 30°C(+/-)."

Auch da kann ich wieder nur sagen: echt klasse dass du hier liest 




Duke711 schrieb:


> Du ... der Meinung bist, dass der Radiator am Boden eine guter Ort dafür ist, dann ist das halt so. Ich habe ledeglich nur geschrieben, dass der beste Platz für den zweiten Radiator, als alternative zur Decke, die Front wäre. Mehr nicht.




Ich habe niemals irgendwo gesagt dass das DER Platz für n Radiator ist ... bleib mal bei den Fakten.

Apropros Fakten, dass hier hast du geschrieben:

"Ich frage darum so interessiert, weil bis jetzt Radis die im Boden verbaut waren, nicht wirklich viel "getaugt" haben."

Vllt. solltest du das schreiben was du denkst und nicht was anderes schreiben, dann aber davon ausgehen dass alle mit dir gedanklich an der gleichen Stelle sind.
Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob das als Frage oder als Aussage von dir zu verstehen ist ... desswegen hatte ich dich ja auch nochmal gefragt was du genau damit meinst.

Zitat: "Diese Verallgemeinerung musst du ein wenig mehr erklären wenn man darauf eingehen soll ... hattest du diese Erfahrung gesammelt oder hast du davon gelesen/gehört ?"

Du hast mit keinem weiteren Ton meine Frage beantwortet oder es weiter Ausgeführt.





Duke711 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das auf deinen Bildern richtig erkennen kann. Ist am Boden des Gehäuses nur eine Löcheraussparrung im Umfang von zwei Lüftern vorhanden. Aber unten ist ein Radiator mit dem Umfang von vier Lüftern verbaut worden. Da Du laut deiner Aussage, dass Gehäuse ungern "zersägst". Gehe ich davon aus, dass du wohl kaum nachträglich weitere Aussparrungen am Gehäuse gemacht hast. Also bedeutet dies, dass der untere Radiator zur Hälfte abgedeckt ist.



FALSCH ... einfach nur FALSCH was du da laberst.
Warum sollte Phanteks denn über die ganze Gehäuselänge denn herausnehmbare Staubfilter einbauen ?
Es sind Belüftungslöcher / Schlitze .. was auch immer für die volle 480er Länge vorhanden.

Du bist echt Meister des Halbwissens !




Duke711 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wenn Du Beratungsressistenz bist und der Meinung bist, dass der Radiator am Boden eine guter Ort dafür ist, dann ist das halt so. Ich habe ledeglich nur geschrieben, dass der beste Platz für den zweiten Radiator, als alternative zur Decke, die Front wäre. Mehr nicht.
> 
> Wenn Du schon Dein Projekt veröffentlichst, solltest Du auch mit Kritik umgehen können. Wobei ich ja im Grunde genommen nicht kritisiert habe, nur angemerkt, dass der Boden nicht gerade der beste Platz ist. Und warum könntest Du dir auch selbst beantworten. Schaue dir doch mal den Unterschied bezüglich Öffnungsquerschnitt an der Decke/Front zum Boden des Gehäuses an. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Abstand zwischen Bodenkante und Gehäusekante nicht wirklich groß ist.



Da fehlen mir fast die Worte .... sorry aber ich kann echt nur noch mitm Kopf schütteln wenn ich das lese was du hier "Beitrag" nennst .....

Wo hast du mich denn BERATEN oder KRITISIERT???
Du kommst hier in den Thread und klappst dein Kiefer runter und laberst los ohne zu wissen was hier überhaupt los ist (!).
Dass du mich übrigens "Beratungsressistenz" nennst finde ich echt objektiv richtig () von dir.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie anderen das hier sehen aber wenn man sich den kompletten Thread mal anguckt (kleiner Hinweis: Dieser Thread hat 11 Seiten und 110 Beiträge (nur so zum mitschreiben für dich)) kann man mich absolut nicht als Beratungsresistent hier betiteln.

Wenn du mal ein paar Posts vorher guckst, kannst du übrigens nochmal einen kleinen Austausch zum Thema unterer Radiator und Lüfterorientierung auf dem unteren Radiator finden... aber das würde ja bedeuten dass du hier auch mal was lesen müsstest 



Duke711 schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch ein Tipp:
> 
> Bei langsam drehenden Lüftern (wie bei Dir) im einseitigen Betrieb. Skaliert ein dicker Radiator mit 45 mm deutlich schlechter als ein dünner mit 30 mm. Ein dünner Radiator erreicht dann sogar eine höhere Leistung, trotz weniger Oberfläche, als der dicke.



Du willst mich echt verarschen oder ?
 Guck doch nochmal Ende Seite 1 und aufjedenfall noch Seite 2 an ... meine Fresse nochmal ....

Wäre echt klasse wenn du entweder aufhörst hier zu schreiben 
oder
wenn du dich mal n bischen normaler hier ausdrückst, denn so wie du es hier aktuell tust, gehst du mir ganz schön aufn Sack wenn man das mal so sagen darf ...


Es war mir ein innerliches Blumenpflücken mit dir 






xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich Orange Double Protect? Das sieht in den schläuchen voll nach gelb aus. Im AGB wieder Orange o.o



Ist tatsächlich das Gelbe Double Protect 
Finde die Farbe auch ein wenig komisch, wie vorher schon erwähnt, kommt das eher Pipi oder Bier nahe als einem "richtigen" Gelb.


----------



## chaotium (28. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Ah okey, weil im Startpost Orange steht


----------



## keks4 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Lass dich nicht von Leuten ärgern die sich weder mit deinem Case noch mit deinem Projekt auseinander gesetzt haben; du kannst mehr als zufrieden sein so wie es jetzt ist


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Ja dein Bild sieht gut aus und die Temperaturen sind i.o.
Nur mit dem Bier, das wirst du nicht so schnell los. Hab ich mir ein gespeichert.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (28. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ah okey, weil im Startpost Orange steht



Oops, sorry.
Hab das grade mal ausgebessert 



keks4 schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht von Leuten ärgern die sich weder mit deinem Case noch mit deinem Projekt auseinander gesetzt haben; du kannst mehr als zufrieden sein so wie es jetzt ist





Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ja dein Bild sieht gut aus und die Temperaturen sind i.o.
> Nur mit dem Bier, das wirst du nicht so schnell los. Hab ich mir ein gespeichert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Danke Jungs 


EDIT: "Spoiler" bin grade schon ein wenig am gucken


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Du kannst auch ein Stück Schlauch mit einem Kabel als knickschtutz innen in heißem Wasser für 90sec legdn, dann biegen und danach ins Gefrierfach. Damit bekommst du auch sehr enge Bögen hin.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duke711 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Komm mir bloß nicht mit der Lamellendichte. Du hast gar nichts verstanden, das trifft bei deinen Nexxxos Radis nicht zu. Die haben die selbe Lamellendichte:

Test: Alphacool NexXxos ST 30 und UT60 FC 480mm Radiatoren - Testergebnisse

Wie Du siehst ist bei 600 rpm der Nexxxos ST30 genauso gut wie der XT45 oder UT60. Die 0,4 k sind eher der Messtoleranz geschuldet. Obwohl der XT45 an die 30% mehr Oberfläche hat.

Soviel zum Thema ich habe ja keine Ahnung.... Trifft wohl eher auf dich zu. Du hättes unten genauso gut auch einen ST30 einbauen können.

Wenn Du anscheinend soviel Ahnung hast und dich gut beraten lassen hast. Dann frage ich mich, warum Du wie auf den Bild zu erkennen ist:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-wasserkuehlung-bilder-update-finished-24.jpg

unten die warme Abluft des Radiators in das Gehäuse beförderst und diese durch den oberen Radi nach außen befördert. Das ist ein ziemlich dummer Fehler. Entweder ich befördere die Luft durch alle Radis, in der gleichen Richtung, von außen nach innen oder umgekehrt.

Ansonsten kenn ich dein popel Gehäuse nicht und wenn Du schon keine aussagekräftigen Bilder machen kannst.

Ich muss mich auch nicht erklären warum Radis am Boden meistens nichts "taugen" oder unvorteilhaft sind. Würdest Du sowie so nicht verstehen.


----------



## IssaP (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Du erwartest ernsthaft, dass hier irgendjemand bei deiner Ausdrucksweise mit dir diskutiert?


----------



## Duke711 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



IssaP schrieb:


> Du erwartest ernsthaft, dass hier irgendjemand bei deiner Ausdrucksweise mit dir diskutiert?



"Sowie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schalt es meistens heraus".


----------



## keks4 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Also nochmal für Ganz Schlaue. Das Enthoo Primo ist speziell für 480er Radiatoren im Boden gebaut. Es macht Sinn die Luft ansaugen zu lassen. Die Luft wird nämlich nicht heiss sondern lediglich erwärmt. Achtet man darauf dass der ausblasende Radiator vor dem einblasenden kommt im Kreislauf hat man da keinerlei Probleme. (Da die meiste Hitze dann schon aus dem Wasser draussen ist, ganz egal ist es nämlich doch nicht wie man die Komponenten anschliesst) Ansonsten hätte man nämlich das Problem von zu wenig Frischluft im Case. 
Bist du eigentlich neidisch auf seine WaKü oder wieso dieses Mimimi?


----------



## Green.Tea (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch ein Stück Schlauch mit einem Kabel als knickschtutz innen in heißem Wasser für 90sec legdn, dann biegen und danach ins Gefrierfach. Damit bekommst du auch sehr enge Bögen hin.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Klingt interessant, werde ich aufjedenfall mal im Hinterkopf behalten â€‹



IssaP schrieb:


> Du erwartest ernsthaft, dass hier irgendjemand bei deiner Ausdrucksweise mit dir diskutiert?





keks4 schrieb:


> Also nochmal für Ganz Schlaue. Das Enthoo Primo ist speziell für 480er Radiatoren im Boden gebaut. Es macht Sinn die Luft ansaugen zu lassen. Die Luft wird nämlich nicht heiss sondern lediglich erwärmt. Achtet man darauf dass der ausblasende Radiator vor dem einblasenden kommt im Kreislauf hat man da keinerlei Probleme. (Da die meiste Hitze dann schon aus dem Wasser draussen ist, ganz egal ist es nämlich doch nicht wie man die Komponenten anschliesst) Ansonsten hätte man nämlich das Problem von zu wenig Frischluft im Case.
> Bist du eigentlich neidisch auf seine WaKü oder wieso dieses Mimimi?



Danke Jungs 

Ich finde ja unser aller liebster Freund "Duke711" postet mal sein System mit Bildern (die dann auch hoffentlich hoch professionell mit Whitebox und und und gemacht wurden und nicht so unfassbar schlecht wie von mir nur mit so ner schlechten Handykamera ) und dann finden wir schon was wodrüber wir meckern könnten 
Schön dass auch von Herren "Lieblingsmensch" mal wieder nicht gelesen wurde dass ich die Lüfter aktuell sogar umgedreht habe ... aber meine Erwartungen sind auch echt zu hoch dass man hier liest und sich dann sogar noch was merken kann 

Nochmal so allgemein gesagt zum Thema Temperaturen usw. usw.
Schön wenn man das theoretische Wissen hat aber wenn es sich in der Praxis herausstellt dass die "Konsequenzen" doch nicht so "brachial" sind wie man in der Theorie gedacht hat .... dann würde ich glaube ich in Forum gehen und da Stunk machen ....


In diesem Sinne: Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## Duke711 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



keks4 schrieb:


> Achtet man darauf dass der ausblasende Radiator vor dem einblasenden kommt im Kreislauf hat man da keinerlei Probleme. (Da die meiste Hitze dann schon aus dem Wasser draussen ist, ganz egal ist es nämlich doch nicht wie man die Komponenten anschliesst) Ansonsten hätte man nämlich das Problem von zu wenig Frischluft im Case.
> Bist du eigentlich neidisch auf seine WaKü oder wieso dieses Mimimi?



Das stimmt so leider nicht ganz. Da bei (geich bleibenden Rohrdurchmesser und annähernd gleiche Oberfläche) sich die Luft gleichmäßig verteil auf beide Radiatoren abkühlt.
Demnach hat man grob gesagt nur 50% der Wärme pro Radiator abgeführt.
Da spielt es fast keine Rolle welcher Radiator zuerst durchströmt wird.
Das Enthoo Prima hat zwar, wie viele andere, extra eine Vorrichtung für einen Radiator am Boden. Aber es hat allerdings keine vier Ständer, sondern nur zwei lange Füsse und sehr wenig Bodenfreiheit. Streng genommen ist der Radiator am Boden fast zugestellt. Wenn das Gehäuse vier Standfüsse hätte und eine Bodenfreiheit von 5 cm. Dann wäre es speziell für einen Radiator am Boden gebaut. So wie es jetzt ausgeliefert wird, eignet sich das eher für ansaugende Lüfter.

@TE

ich weiß, dass Du schon seit gut einer Woche deine Lüfter umgedreht hast. Und aussagekräftige Bilder haben nicht unbedingt mit der Aufnahmequalität zu tun. Es hätte gereicht wenn Du schon mal ausführlich die Einbauplätzte der Radiatoren abgelichtet hättest, als die Zewa-Tücher da.
Nicht jeder liest sich mal 10 Seiten Kaufberatung (welcher Schnulli für XY) durch  oder googelt extra nach aussagekräftigen Gehäusebildern.


----------



## keks4 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so leider nicht ganz. Da bei (geich bleibenden Rohrdurchmesser und annähernd gleiche Oberfläche) sich die Luft gleichmäßig verteil auf beide Radiatoren abkühlt.
> Demnach hat man grob gesagt nur 50% der Wärme pro Radiator abgeführt.
> Da spielt es fast keine Rolle welcher Radiator zuerst durchströmt wird.
> Das Enthoo Prima hat zwar, wie viele andere, extra eine Vorrichtung für einen Radiator am Boden. Aber es hat allerdings keine vier Ständer, sondern nur zwei lange Füsse und sehr wenig Bodenfreiheit. Streng genommen ist der Radiator am Boden fast zugestellt. Wenn das Gehäuse vier Standfüsse hätte und eine Bodenfreiheit von 5 cm. Dann wäre es speziell für einen Radiator am Boden gebaut. So wie es jetzt ausgeliefert wird, eignet sich das eher für ansaugende Lüfter.



Falsch. Der Radiator führt soviel wärme ab wie möglich von Fläche und Luftdurchsatz her und das sind weit über 50%. Unterlass es in Zukunft doch bitte zu Diskutieren wenn du über das Thema nicht alzu viel Ahnung hast.


----------



## Duke711 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*



keks4 schrieb:


> Falsch. Der Radiator führt soviel wärme ab wie möglich von Fläche und Luftdurchsatz her und das sind weit über 50%. Unterlass es in Zukunft doch bitte zu Diskutieren wenn du über das Thema nicht alzu viel Ahnung hast.



Ja richtig wenn Du ein isoliertes System oder ((übertrieben gesagt) ein System mit kilometer an Rohrleitungen) und noch mit einer sehr hohen Temperaturdifferenz betrachtest, dann ja. 
Schau dir aber mal die log. Temperaturdifferenz bei so einen kleinen System (Bauraum), dazu noch die relativ kleinen absolut Temperaturendifferenz (unter 40K), im Kreuzstrom genau an. Bei um die 70 dm3 / h Wasserdurchfluss. Da sind es dann keine 90/10% oder 70/30% Wärmeverteilung auf den gleich großen Radiatoren. Sondern schon eher 60/40 oder 55/45 %.

Kannst ja gerne mal Messungen dazu machen.


----------



## keks4 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Ich gebs auf... man hat das Gefühl man redet gegen eine Wand.


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Mensch ist doch Schiet egal ob da ein kleiner Platz zwischen Gehäuse und z.b. ist. Er hat einen 420 und 480er Radiator bei schnuckeligen 600rpm. Das läuft schon.
Duke ich gebe dir dabei recht, wenn das Kühlkonzept an der Kotzgrenze wäre, aber hier ist das alles Wumpe. Alles schön Overkill.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

So Jungs, damit wir alle zufrieden ins Bett gehen habe ich nochmal ein paar Bilder für euch 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde das hat dem look unfassbar gut getan und ich bin mega zufrieden damit 
Der gelb Farbton ist aus Zufall echt ziehmlich perfekt geworden, auch mit dem bloßem Auge ist da kaum bis gar kein Unterschied zu erkennen (man muss nur mal Glück haben ne )
Ohne das Rot im Gehäuse wirkt die Kühlflüssigkeit aber auch nicht grade "gelber" muss ich sagen  aber gut ... das ist was für einen anderen Tag 

Hoffe euch gefällt es genau so gut wie mir !
Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend und denkt immer dran:
Don't feed the trolls


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Die Farbe passt echt gut.
Für später kannst du noch am Heck einen Staubschutz anbringen, damit der Staub nicht ins Gehäuse kommt.
Ja es gibt immer was zu tun[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JPio (29. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished]*

Jepp, viiiel besser... Gefällt mir...


----------



## Green.Tea (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished...?]*

Moin Moin,

hab da nochmal n kleines Update für euch 
Hat dann doch leider n bischen länger gedauert als gewollt was vorallem daran lag, dass ich anscheinend zu blöd war extra Stopfen für die 45° Adapter zu bestellen 
Auf den Bildern im Preisvergleich war es zu sehen dass man keine extra Stopfen braucht ... und siehe da, Bestellung kommt an und ich guck erstmal dumm aus der Wäsche.
Das schönste daran war, dass ich schon Wasser abgelassen hatte und alles andere vorbereitet war und dann das 
Hab bei der ersten "Wasserlass-Aktion" übrigens gemerkt dass sich der drain port an der Pumpe nicht so ganz perfekt macht. Kriege dass Wasser ausm unteren Radi einfach nicht raus damit, musste somit das Case um 90° drehen, dann schön vorsichtig den Stopfen auf der Kopfseite des Radis auf machen, Case wieder zurück drehen  und dann den Rest raus lassen ... macht spaß mit nem 30 KG Case  (für die Arbeit nach der Arbeit nicht wahr ).

Habe dann also bei meiner 2. Bestellung noch auf schnelle Welle n T-Stück und n Doppelnippel mit in die Tüte geworfen und habe den drain Port somit umgezogen ... wird sich also in der Zukunft zeigen ob das mehr Sinn macht (hoffe und) denke aber schon 
Hatte nicht mehr so viel Zeit übrig um "tolle" () oder viele Bilder zu machen aber hoffe dass das so ganz O.K. ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist mir etwas sehr unschönes aufgefallen beim Umbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das richtig sehe / gesehen habe ist das einfach mal gut ne Ladung Rost ..... das kann doch eigentlich echt nicht wahr sein oder 
War auch tatsächlich nur bei dem einen Fitting am oberen Radiator. Das Fitting habe ich ausgetauscht mit dem was ich an meinem Schlauch habe um das System zu entleeren.
Habe mir das Wasser auch genau angeguckt auf Ablagerungen oder sonst was, war aber nichts.

Hab n bischen unwohles Gefühl muss ich zugeben da das nach einer echt so kurzen Zeit schon aufgetreten ist, wie kann dass denn sein 
und sollte ich mir da jetzt schon mehr Gedanken machen bzw. muss ich da weiter tätig werden bevor das noch viel schlimmer wird ?
(Habe vor kurzem sogar noch gelesen dass das DP derbe mit Korrosionsschutzmittel voll geballert sein soll ... wundert mich echt wie da schon Rost sein kann!)

Grüße und danke für die netten Worte Jungs


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished...?]*

Moin hast du ein Foto vom Fitting?
Kann das auch Ablagerungen von der Flüssigkeit sein.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Green.Tea (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished...?]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin hast du ein Foto vom Fitting?
> Kann das auch Ablagerungen von der Flüssigkeit sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Moin, ja hatte ich war aber leider komplett unscharf und somit nutzlos 
hab das fitting gereinigt mit nem Stück Küchenrolle. Der Abrieb sah deutlich dunkler und brauner aus als die Kühlflüssigkeit.
Ich will es nicht komplett ausschließen dass es leichte Verschmutzungen von der Kühlflüssigkeit sind aber die Tendenz geht da schon (leider) stark in Richtung Rost


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished...?]*

Aber der Fitting war an der Beschichtung nicht beschädigt?

Hast du die Radiatoren vor dem ersten Einbau nach der Anleitung mit Fettlöser gereinigt? Und danach ordentlich durchgespühlt mit Wasser und zum Schluß mit destiliertem Wasser?


----------



## Green.Tea (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished...?]*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Aber der Fitting war an der Beschichtung nicht beschädigt?
> 
> Hast du die Radiatoren vor dem ersten Einbau nach der Anleitung mit Fettlöser gereinigt? Und danach ordentlich durchgespühlt mit Wasser und zum Schluß mit destiliertem Wasser?




Die Beschichtung war gefühlt ein wenig angefressen an 2 kleinen Stellen, zu 100% hab ich das auch nicht wieder sauber bekommen.
Da waren noch so kleine schlieren drauf die halt auch nicht so geglänzt haben wie der Rest.
Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen dass das Fitting einfach ne Montagsproduktion war oder sowas in der Art und da die Beschichtung einfach nicht zu 100% gut war ... aber genau weiß ich es nicht 

Die Radiatoren habe ich beide sehr sehr gründlich und entsprechend der Anleitung gereinigt. Hab die dann auch dementsprechend oft durchgespült mit destiliertem Wasser.


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung *Bilder update* [Finished...?]*

Da weiß ich dann auch nicht mehr.
Ich würde noch mal destilliertes Wasser ein füllen und ein bisschen laufen lassen und dann das Doubleprotec wieder rein.

Vielleicht kann noch jemand was sinnvolles dazu sagen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachty (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung - Rost ?! *Update**

Das sieht eher nach der gelben Farbe vom Wasser aus die hat sich wohl da abgesetzt!


----------



## Green.Tea (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung - Rost ?! *Update**



Nachty schrieb:


> Das sieht eher nach der gelben Farbe vom Wasser aus die hat sich wohl da abgesetzt!



hmmm ... glaube ich nicht umbedingt aber kann es genau so nicht ausschließen.
Finds aber schon irgendwie komisch mal davon abesehen ob es jetzt Ablagerungen von der Flüssigkeit sind oder Rost ist. Warum isses denn nur genau an dem Fitting 
Ich werde das ganze aufjedenfall weiter im Auge behalten und mal versuchen wenigstens Wöchentlich mal drauf zu gucken.


----------



## keks4 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung - Rost ?! *Update**

Ich halte es auch für Ablagerung und nicht für Rost. ( Bin Mechaniker) wie war er denn platziert, wurde das wasser gegen den Fitting gefördert oder "von Hinten" durch den Fitting  (ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine )


----------



## Peitschenpaul (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung - Rost ?! *Update**



keks4 schrieb:


> Ich halte es auch für Ablagerung und nicht für Rost. ( Bin Mechaniker) wie war er denn platziert, wurde das wasser gegen den Fitting gefördert oder "von Hinten" durch den Fitting  (ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine )



Du meinst sicher ob Wasser gegen das Fitting (Einlauf der Komponente) gedrückt wurde, so vielleicht etwas Flüssigkeit zwischen Schlauch und Fitting gelangt ist und dort an der Luft verdunstet ist. Somit bleibt dann alles, was im Wasser gelöst war, über (in diesem Fall oranger Korrossionsschutz).

Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Green.Tea (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung - Rost ?! *Update**



keks4 schrieb:


> Ich halte es auch für Ablagerung und nicht für Rost. ( Bin Mechaniker) wie war er denn platziert, wurde das wasser gegen den Fitting gefördert oder "von Hinten" durch den Fitting  (ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine )





Peitschenpaul schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher ob Wasser gegen das Fitting (Einlauf der Komponente) gedrückt wurde, so vielleicht etwas Flüssigkeit zwischen Schlauch und Fitting gelangt ist und dort an der Luft verdunstet ist. Somit bleibt dann alles, was im Wasser gelöst war, über (in diesem Fall oranger Korrossionsschutz).
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig?



Hab dich verstanden Keks 

Ja das betroffene Fitting ist der "Eingang" zum Radi und so wie Peitschenpaul das schon beschrieben hat, könnte das natürlich sein.


----------



## keks4 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung - Rost ?! *Update**



Peitschenpaul schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher ob Wasser gegen das Fitting (Einlauf der Komponente) gedrückt wurde, so vielleicht etwas Flüssigkeit zwischen Schlauch und Fitting gelangt ist und dort an der Luft verdunstet ist. Somit bleibt dann alles, was im Wasser gelöst war, über (in diesem Fall oranger Korrossionsschutz).
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig?



Korrekt  





Green.Tea schrieb:


> Hab dich verstanden Keks
> 
> Ja das betroffene Fitting ist der "Eingang" zum Radi und so wie Peitschenpaul das schon beschrieben hat, könnte das natürlich sein.



Das wäre zumindest mMn. Die wahrscheinlichste Version, Rost bildet sich normalerweise über einen deutlich längeren Zeitraum  (mit ausnahme Flugrost, aber den vermute ich eher weniger in einem geschlossenen Case, eher in einer Werkstatt anzutreffen
(Flugrost sind kleine Eisenpartikel in der Luft (Rückstände vom Flexen/Bohren etc.) Die rosten und sich anschliessend auf Gegenständen niederschlagen)


----------

